# NORTH WEST ENGLAND - King of Kings 2014



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Please announce you interest below. If you have any suggestions you would like to put forward for a venue then feel free. Im currently looking into some options.

Likely date of qualifier at the moment is Sunday 30th March.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2013)

can you post the options?  


a nice parkland course would be my pick!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			can you post the options?  


a nice parkland course would be my pick!
		
Click to expand...

Ive not got any yet  Suggest any you like to put forward though.

It will be a course that has full tees, fairways and greens on though wherever it is. Providing we aren't snowed in :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2013)

ill leave the choosing to those who know the place best.    somewhere fancy enough to make a day of it.   is there anywhere good that hasn't been touched by the NW mob ?  :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 27, 2013)

You know my situation mate. Can't commit to anything 100% yet, but am definitely interested...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ill leave the choosing to those who know the place best.    somewhere fancy enough to make a day of it.   is there anywhere good that hasn't been touched by the NW mob ?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Probably not. I think weve been nearly everywhere


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You know my situation mate. Can't commit to anything 100% yet, but am definitely interested...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal, will keep you in the loop of whats going on.


----------



## Odvan (Nov 27, 2013)

Assuming I have an official handicap come Feb, then i am in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Probably not. I think weve been nearly everywhere 

Click to expand...

I'm in subject to LFC's game against Spuds being changed to the Sunday, or will have to work around the KO time.  Good reputation, not sure of the condition, but "Ormskirk GC" is supposed to be a fine parkland course. And no-one's been there, apart from probably Junior on a corporate jaunt...


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2013)

Count me in :thup:
The weather has usually perked up a bit by mid March, should be a good meet


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm in subject to LFC's game against Spuds being changed to the Sunday, or will have to work around the KO time.  Good reputation, not sure of the condition, but "Ormskirk GC" is supposed to be a fine parkland course. And no-one's been there, apart from probably Junior on a corporate jaunt...

Click to expand...

I did think about there but the only problem is the place is shrouded with mystery and nobody knows anything about it . Would be a massive risk for something like this so would possibly avoid for this sort of thing. Would rather use somewhere that we know is gonna be in decent nick and enjoyable etc.

We do need to go there for a game though at some point just to put an end to the mystery!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I did think about there but the only problem is the place is shrouded with mystery and nobody knows anything about it . Would be a massive risk for something like this so would possibly avoid for this sort of thing. Would rather use somewhere that we know is gonna be in decent nick and enjoyable etc.

We do need to go there for a game though at some point just to put an end to the mystery!!
		
Click to expand...

Consulted a work colleague, who has played Ormskirk 20 years ago, and Delamere 5 years ago. He says Ormskirk is superior. Could Karl102 have a look over the fence, or has anyone played it on here?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Another to throw in the mix is Stockport golf club. Heard nothing but great things about the place and it looks very nice.

I think Schwartzel shot the course record there in open qualifying a few years back iirc.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 27, 2013)

Will need to wait and see when and where this is Birchycool.

Ormskirk looks nice on the website, anyone fancy going for a knock there.....?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 27, 2013)

I fancy a game there. It's on my doorstep but I've never ventured there....


----------



## Odvan (Nov 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Will need to wait and see when and where this is Birchycool.

Ormskirk looks nice on the website, anyone fancy going for a knock there.....?
		
Click to expand...

Always up for it if the date suits.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 27, 2013)

Sunday!


----------



## LIG (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Likely date of qualifier at the moment is Sunday 30th March.
		
Click to expand...

If that date (or the 29th) is fixed up then I might be up for this as I'll be up that way.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sunday!
		
Click to expand...

Whichever course we end up playing at I will enquire about the possibility of a midweek game the same week for people who can only do midweek.

This should keep it open for every player etc. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2013)

Birchy
LouiseA
Garyinderry
Bluewolf
Odvan
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
NWjocko
Karl102
Scouser??
Lig


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2013)

Im getting a price for four courses over the next few days.

Stockport
Sandiway
Ormskirk
Dunham forest

I will post up options when I have them so we can voice our opinions/preferences. :thup:


----------



## hamshanker (Nov 28, 2013)

Ormskirk is a hidden gem played it twice last being about 5yrs ago but both times wer during the summer so not sure what they have in place for the winter but definately recommend for summer.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im getting a price for four courses over the next few days.

Stockport
Sandiway
Ormskirk
Dunham forest

I will post up options when I have them so we can voice our opinions/preferences. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The only problem might be that most inland courses don't go back on fairways until the start of the season..
Im sure Theres others, but the only ones I can think of that have fairways on in march are Pleasington Clitheroe Bolton Delamere and possibly Manchester.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The only problem might be that most inland courses don't go back on fairways until the start of the season..
Im sure Theres others, but the only ones I can think of that have fairways on in march are Pleasington Clitheroe Bolton Delamere and possibly Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

I will be checking this when I enquire as I would like assurances before we book anywhere. 

Manchester are on mats until end of March when I was discussing possible membership with them.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2013)

Doubt it, given proximity to Southerness trip (and being my Birthday weekend) :mmm:

Well up for a reconnaissance mission if in December


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will be checking this when I enquire as I would like assurances before we book anywhere. 

Manchester are on mats until end of March when I was discussing possible membership with them.
		
Click to expand...

I know a lovely links course on the Fylde coast, I can't quite remember the name of it other than it starts with F and ends with Wood. Some say its an acquired taste though.. I think Bluewolf has played it also..I'm sure he said he enjoyed it


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I know a lovely links course on the Fylde coast, I can't quite remember the name of it other than it starts with F and ends with Wood. Some say its an acquired taste though.. I think Bluewolf has played it also..I'm sure he said he enjoyed it 

Click to expand...

Still fancy playing there mate, one weekend in Jan / Feb if you're interested? Make sure you come back a winner on Sunday :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I know a lovely links course on the Fylde coast, I can't quite remember the name of it other than it starts with F and ends with Wood. Some say its an acquired taste though.. I think Bluewolf has played it also..I'm sure he said he enjoyed it 

Click to expand...

Not funny matey.. Not funny at all.....

You do seem to have a bizarre love for the Fleetwood links mate. You must like the locals up there.. Do you have a Banjo? If so, you'd fit right in....


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Not funny matey.. Not funny at all.....

You do seem to have a bizarre love for the Fleetwood links mate. You must like the locals up there.. Do you have a Banjo? If so, you'd fit right in....

Click to expand...

It is bizarre mate, And I don't have a Banjo just a love of Beautiful links :rofl:  Let us know when you're fit for a game Pal :thup:



huds1475 said:



			Still fancy playing there mate, one weekend in Jan / Feb if you're interested? Make sure you come back a winner on Sunday :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Always up for a knock at Fleetwood mate, I'll probably do the opens there in the new year but if you can't make them I can get up there most weekends :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Birchycool

I'm in for this mate.  Been off the radar a bit the last couple of week as works been crazy. 

Cheers
jnr


----------



## Junior (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm in subject to LFC's game against Spuds being changed to the Sunday, or will have to work around the KO time.  Good reputation, not sure of the condition, but "Ormskirk GC" is supposed to be a fine parkland course. And no-one's been there, apart from probably Junior on a corporate jaunt...

Click to expand...

Unfortunately not managed to scratch my Ormskirk itch yet !!!

Never heard a bad thing about the place though.  Uber-exclusive membership and hard to become a member off by all accounts.  

As it's March, I'd stick to the sand-based courses as some have said.  S&A, SAOL...maybe even throw Conwy in the mix if people are willing to travel a bit.  Also, a course that I played last Winter, and really enjoyed was Mere (not sand based btw).  I played it in pretty bad conditions and it drained really well.  Used for open qualifying too.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It is bizarre mate, And I don't have a Banjo just a love of Beautiful links :rofl:  Let us know when you're fit for a game Pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate. I need to get my head back in the game and get out on the course... When are you transferring to Bolton?


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Always up for a knock at Fleetwood mate, I'll probably do the opens there in the new year but if you can't make them I can get up there most weekends :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was looking @ the opens but seem to remember all on weekdays. Start a new job in january, unlikely to be able to play as much during the week, so may have to be weekends. 

Also curious about Blackpool North Shore. Been there?


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2013)

I have plyed North Shore, not the best day though it was blowing at plus 30 mph, it was moving balls on the green.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I have plyed North Shore, not the best day though it was blowing at plus 30 mph, it was moving balls on the green.
		
Click to expand...

Good weather report, what about the course


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2013)

I found it tough but it may have been due to the wind.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I found it tough but it may have been due to the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it!!

Is it we'll looked after? Decent links golf?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 28, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Sounds like it!!

Is it we'll looked after? Decent links golf?
		
Click to expand...

It's link golf.....

I would avoid it tbh, just a big open field of a course. Fleetwood is no Birkdale but a much, much better course than north shore (in my view of course). Fleetwood you get the added attraction of the recreated Berlin Wall to keep you company :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 28, 2013)

yes please young man


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Will do mate. I need to get my head back in the game and get out on the course... When are you transferring to Bolton? 

Click to expand...

We've been told the Bolton thing could take a while but we've handed a deposit type fee over so we can play there in the meantime. It's in great nick for the time of year, greens and fairways in play throughout winter, come over for a game anytime :thup:



huds1475 said:



			Was looking @ the opens but seem to remember all on weekdays. Start a new job in january, unlikely to be able to play as much during the week, so may have to be weekends. 

Also curious about Blackpool North Shore. Been there?
		
Click to expand...

Im sure the Fleetwood opens are weekend, its the SAOL ones that are midweek. 
I haven't played North Shore but Ive driven up to it whilst working round there. Nice clubhouse but the course looked pretty Dull, it just looked like a giant field with fairways and greens mown into it.  I suppose at least you can smash driver on every hole :thup:


----------



## Big-Dog (Nov 28, 2013)

I would be interested in meeting for a game please keep me posted I am a new guy but would love to have a knock.

Hit em reasonably straight !!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 28, 2013)

Good stuff Big Dog :thup:



Big-Dog said:



			Hit em reasonably straight !!
		
Click to expand...

Can we remind you of this on the 1st


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.LouiseA
3.Garyinderry
4.Bluewolf
5.Odvan
6.Liverbirdie
7.Qwerty
8.NWjocko
9.Karl102
10.Scouser??
11.Lig
12.Junior
13.Podgster
14.Big dog 

Come on, roll up roll up. Lets show these other regions how its done :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2013)

Big-Dog said:



			I would be interested in meeting for a game please keep me posted I am a new guy but would love to have a knock.

Hit em reasonably straight !!
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome at a meet - as long as your house-trained!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			More than welcome at a meet - as long as your house-trained!

Click to expand...

That hasn't stopped Scouser attending.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2013)

Big-Dog said:



			I would be interested in meeting for a game please keep me posted I am a new guy but would love to have a knock.

Hit em reasonably straight !!
		
Click to expand...


good lad.   you can be in my group and keep and eye where my ball is slicing/hooking.  thanks


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in.

Has horse, will travel.


----------



## drs1878 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm up for it but can't make the Sunday due to work...... I also can't make the finals wkd..... Bloody shifts!!!

Would still fancy a knock tho even if just to make the numbers up!!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 30, 2013)

louise_a said:



			That hasn't stopped Scouser attending.
		
Click to expand...

Tut Tut... My manners are impeccable I will have you know


----------



## mark777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds good. Add me to the interested list please

Thanks


----------



## splashtryagain (Dec 1, 2013)

Pointless reply but maybe interested.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



View attachment 8323

View attachment 8324

View attachment 8325


Please announce you interest below. If you have any suggestions you would like to put forward for a venue then feel free. Im currently looking into some options.

Likely date of qualifier at the moment is Sunday 30th March.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,
count me in please ,if there is no upper age limit!!!!
I play off 17 at Warrington GC(well worth consideration,fairways, no temps ,easy accs off M56).
Having my 2nd hip operation on Jan 17th (possible courtesy shots !!!! )so should be up and golfing by March.
How do I pay?

Dewsweeper


----------



## louise_a (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice course Warrington, played in a couple of opens there last season.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Nice course Warrington, played in a couple of opens there last season.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking at it now....looks nice


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Just looking at it now....looks nice
		
Click to expand...

We have a new general manager,Tracy Rawlinson,who seems very efficient and pleasant to deal with.
I would hope she would be more than willing to help.
We also have a new catering manager and first impressions are good.
Incidentally, if the golf 's a bit off we have some superb views ,  Pennines ,Cheshire plain Welsh hills and Fiddlers Ferry power Station!!

Dewsweeper


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			We also have a new catering manager and first impressions are good.
Incidentally, if the golf 's a bit off ...

Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...


People on here will tell you I only play for the food and my golf is always off!


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 1, 2013)

Warrington would be a great shout.... Am so close and yet never played it..... :thup:


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			People on here will tell you I only play for the food and my golf is always off!
		
Click to expand...

A golfer after my own heart!!!!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi 
I have the advantage over you as I have played Lymm many times,
years ago as a 2nd team member,more recently(14years or so as vets team member).
Like both your course and clubhouse,your wrinklies are Ok as well!
Great practise facilities.
Give me shout  you fancy a game at Warrington.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi 
I have the advantage over you as I have played Lymm many times,
years ago as a 2nd team member,more recently(14years or so as vets team member).
Like both your course and clubhouse,your wrinklies are Ok as well!
Great practise facilities.
Give me shout  you fancy a game at Warrington.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Welcome dewsweeper, Warrington (along with Ormskirk) is another "mystery" course. Many mention it in hushed tones, but few have ever been there...............a bit like Narnia.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2013)

I've always fancied a knock at Warrington. I drive past it pretty often.. Looks nice :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I've always fancied a knock at Warrington. I drive past it pretty often.. Looks nice :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Does it do BP??


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Does it do BP??
		
Click to expand...

We'll just take our own.  I'll supply the BP, I still owe you some :thup:


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We'll just take our own.  I'll supply the BP, I still owe you some :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK.as an oldie what is BP???

Dewsweeper


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We'll just take our own.  I'll supply the BP, I still owe you some :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: that was my shot of the season! coupled by the fact that it took 3 other players another 12 or so shots to all be on the green!


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			OK.as an oldie what is BP???

Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Bp makes me win nearest the pin and is a golfing essential... Black pudding


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi 
I have the advantage over you as I have played Lymm many times,
years ago as a 2nd team member,more recently(14years or so as vets team member).
Like both your course and clubhouse,your wrinklies are Ok as well!
Great practise facilities.
Give me shout  you fancy a game at Warrington.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

That would be great! Will certainly take you up on that and your always welcome again at Lymm. Are you out of action until after your op or are you up for a game in the next few weeks?!? Us North West lot are always up for a game on here!


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper have you seen the Scottish trip?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			OK.as an oldie what is BP???

Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Your probably wondering what Black Pudding has to do with golf... I haven't really got the answer 


Scouser said:



			:whoo: that was my shot of the season! coupled by the fact that it took 3 other players another 12 or so shots to all be on the green!
		
Click to expand...

Mate, you haven't challenged anyone for a while     I hope you've recovered from Fulford and ready for another Bout


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your probably wondering what Black Pudding has to do with golf... I haven't really got the answer 


Mate, you haven't challenged anyone for a while     I hope you've recovered from Fulford and ready for another Bout 

Click to expand...

You dont have an answer but its now an integral part!!

I have I was so close to going 1 up against Birchy on the first but missed the putt.....The big question is has your stomach recovered


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have I was so close to going 1 up against Birchy on the first but missed the putt.....The big question is has your stomach recovered 

Click to expand...

I was Scarred for some time after that trip to Moor Allerton but I'm happy to announce that I'm back on the cider 
Ive even had a few this afternoon :thup:
Definately up for another trip to York next year if we fancy it.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Definately up for another trip to York next year if we fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

 what can I say :thup:


----------



## Junior (Dec 1, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi 
I have the advantage over you as I have played Lymm many times,
years ago as a 2nd team member,more recently(14years or so as vets team member).
Like both your course and clubhouse,your wrinklies are Ok as well!
Great practise facilities.
Give me shout  you fancy a game at Warrington.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Dewsweeper !!  I played against Warrington this year (at Lymm) for our 2nd team.  Unfortunately I only played a few times and have not played the away fixture.  Never heard a bad thing said about the course and would love to get a game there sometime.  

Stick around and get involved on here, we have many golf days around the North West (and the rest of the UK!!).


----------



## Birchy (Dec 2, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.LouiseA
3.Garyinderry
4.Bluewolf
5.Odvan
6.Liverbirdie
7.Qwerty
8.NWjocko
9.Karl102
10.Scouser
11.Lig
12.Junior
13.Podgster
14.Big dog
15.Marshy77
16.DRS1878
17.Mark777
18.Splashytryagain
19.Dewsweeper 

 Come on, roll up roll up. Lets show these other regions how its done


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 2, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			That would be great! Will certainly take you up on that and your always welcome again at Lymm. Are you out of action until after your op or are you up for a game in the next few weeks?!? Us North West lot are always up for a game on here!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Karl,
I am still playing and would be available most anytime until January 16th.Iwould be happy to see you at WGC.
I am obviously retired and am almost a free agent, unless my wife Margaret ropes me in  for retail therapyLook forward to a game.
Dewsweeper


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			dewsweeper have you seen the Scottish trip?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed that .I do not travel well these days and tend to play vets matches,home and away and also the odd 'seniors open'
You guys and girls probably do not realise the pleasure of golf as a 'wrinklie'.
So much fun still to be had on the course and added to that as your drives finish nearer to you theycan still be seen.
Dewsweeper


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 2, 2013)

Junior said:



			Welcome Dewsweeper !!  I played against Warrington this year (at Lymm) for our 2nd team.  Unfortunately I only played a few times and have not played the away fixture.  Never heard a bad thing said about the course and would love to get a game there sometime.  

Stick around and get involved on here, we have many golf days around the North West (and the rest of the UK!!).
		
Click to expand...

Will do.
Look forward to being able to put names to faces
Dewsweeper


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			You guys and girls probably do not realise the pleasure of golf as a 'wrinklie'.
So much fun still to be had on the course and added to that as your drives finish nearer to you theycan still be seen.
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Dewsweeper, you haven't met Scouser yet. He's only 37 and his drives are the same.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dewsweeper, you haven't met Scouser yet. He's only 37 and his drives are the same.

Click to expand...

When you do meet him, ask him about the pencil and the elephant. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Dec 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			When you do meet him, ask him about the pencil and the elephant. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I just laughed very loud in work..... I only play for the fun


----------



## 6inchcup (Dec 2, 2013)

hi all,put me down for this,come march i will have least been to the range and all my new bits should be working.


----------



## LIG (Dec 2, 2013)

Birchy - are you still looking at the 30th as the date for this or is it still up in the air?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			Birchy - are you still looking at the 30th as the date for this or is it still up in the air?
		
Click to expand...

What do you think Scott, No problem if its definately the 30th :thup:   I'm thinking about having a weekend in St Andrews and it looks like LIG is thinking the same.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2013)

The only reservation about the 30th is its mothers day. Could cause some domestic trouble :rofl:

23rd March may be the better date but interested in peoples opinions/thoughts.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The only reservation about the 30th is its mothers day. Could cause some domestic trouble :rofl:

23rd March may be the better date but interested in peoples opinions/thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Mothers day I won't have my bin lids


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The only reservation about the 30th is its mothers day. Could cause some domestic trouble :rofl:

23rd March may be the better date but interested in peoples opinions/thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we just scrap it and all go to St Andrews instead :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The only reservation about the 30th is its mothers day. Could cause some domestic trouble :rofl:

23rd March may be the better date but interested in peoples opinions/thoughts.
		
Click to expand...

23rd is deffo ok for me, 30th might be, but depends on LFC V Spurs KO. The only thing to be aware of around the 30th March, is some clubs have captains drive ins, some are then some the first week in April.


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you think Scott, No problem if its definately the 30th :thup:   I'm thinking about having a weekend in St Andrews and it looks like LIG is thinking the same.
		
Click to expand...

LIG is thinking BIGGER than that!   ......     MUCH BIGGER! :whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What do you think Scott, No problem if its definately the 30th :thup:   I'm thinking about having a weekend in St Andrews and it looks like LIG is thinking the same.
		
Click to expand...

Weekend after Silloth! Your a brave man unless you are single!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2013)

Arrange whatever date suits best Scott and I'll confirm as soon as my situation clears up..:thup:

Oh, and for gods sake no one ask Scouser about the Pencil and the Elephant. I still hear that comment every time I'm about to start my downswing...:rant:


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Arrange whatever date suits best Scott and I'll confirm as soon as my situation clears up..:thup:

Oh, and for gods sake no one ask Scouser about the Pencil and the Elephant. I still hear that comment every time I'm about to start my downswing...:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Oi Scouser! What's the one abou...........! 


I am a bit in dark about "bin lids" tho.   In the words of a Spanish waiter, "Qe?"


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			Oi Scouser! What's the one abou...........! 


I am a bit in dark about "bin lids" tho.   In the words of a Spanish waiter, "Qe?" 

Click to expand...

Bin lids = kids

The pencil & the elephant is definately one for a face to face meeting, Inverness maybe 

I think if it was put on here the forum could get shut down by environmental health within minutes :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Bin lids = kids

The pencil & the elephant is definately one for a face to face meeting, Inverness maybe 

I think if it was put on here the forum could get shut down by environmental health within minutes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



It should never have made it on to a golf course.. . Or any sporting arena....


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Bin lids = kids
		
Click to expand...

Ahhhhh! :thup:

Sorry 'bout that! Bit slow on the uptake on such ancient CRS coming from a Scouser!


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			Ahhhhh! :thup:

Sorry 'bout that! Bit slow on the uptake on such ancient CRS coming from a Scouser! 

Click to expand...

crs?


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It should never have made it on to a golf course.. . Or any sporting arena....
		
Click to expand...

And I have to wait 'til Inverness??  Boooo!!


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			crs?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear!  CRS = Cockney Rhyming Slang.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			And I have to wait 'til Inverness??  Boooo!! 

Click to expand...

U need to know the context and the rules had clearly been set out before hand it was a low blow ...but an moment of inspiration all the same!


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

LIG said:



			Oh dear!  CRS = Cockney Rhyming Slang. 

Click to expand...

hahah


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U need to know the context and the rules had clearly been set out before hand it was a low blow ...but an moment of inspiration all the same!
		
Click to expand...

With that teaser, I can wait for the full SP (crs again) in June.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

isnt sp starting price??? a betting term?? lol


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2013)

The 23rd is fine by me Birchy. I'll probably be ok for the weekend after also but at the moment I'm just trying to convince the Missus that we should go away to St Andrews on that following weekend. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Dec 3, 2013)

lig check your pm ;o)


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2013)

Any more News/response from the clubs Birchy?  I was having a look at Stockport earlier, it looks Stunning.  I think it seems to be another one of those clubs that flies under the radar a little.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 3, 2013)

stockport looks quality!   463 yard par 4 opener!   wow !  just wow !!


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Any more News/response from the clubs Birchy?  I was having a look at Stockport earlier, it looks Stunning.  I think it seems to be another one of those clubs that flies under the radar a little.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing at the moment mate. Stockport deffo seems one of them, similar mould to Delamere i reckon.

May have to look at other plans.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			May have to look at other plans.
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean mate?..  Look at clubs other than the 4 mentioned.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How do you mean mate?..  Look at clubs other than the 4 mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah possibly pal. Ormskirk we can get on for Â£35 each, no idea if its worth that though. The other 3 havent replied.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 3, 2013)

23rd (wife's birthday) and 30th (mothers day and my old dears birthday) both somewhere between slim and no chance for me Coolio so count me out I'm afraid.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2013)

Coolio I'll play in this if it's not 30th march as I defo can't do this weekend.

Reddish vale would be a nice one to play if your looking for options.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 2, 2014)

Definately interested in this (if you'll have me) but Widnes are at home on both 23rd and 30th March so could only make those dates if it was an early start and I could get back in time.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Add me to your list please, don't have a handicap as of yet but will by time it comes around, cheers


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2014)

Right peeps time to get this finalised. Im going to try for Sunday 23rd March as it seems most popular.

Im thinking of going for Caldy for this to ensure a decent course condition at a reasonable price. Will be finalising by the weekend so any further thoughts from people need to be added asap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2014)

I would only be able to play if my tee time was before 8.45, as at the Swansea home match is 1.30 in the afternoon. Bloody sky!

I understand if you have to go with the majority though.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 8, 2014)

Widnes game on 23rd of March has been switched to Hull so having witnessed us getting thrashed there on a regular basis I'll give it a miss.

Thus, I'm OK for Caldy or where ever on 23rd.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Odvan (Jan 8, 2014)

Scott, good for me.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I would only be able to play if my tee time was before 8.45, as at the Swansea home match is 1.30 in the afternoon. Bloody sky!

I understand if you have to go with the majority though.
		
Click to expand...

I will see what i can do RE tee times. We might be able to have an early time seperate from the main group if need be etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will see what i can do RE tee times. We might be able to have an early time seperate from the main group if need be etc.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, willing to be as flexible as poss, but not much room for that, even a 8.45 could see me miss the Ko, but not a problem and willing to take a gamble.

I'm ok for the saturday and the other weeks generally, although suspect we could not get the saturday.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2014)

Right choppers ive booked Frodsham golf club for Saturday 29th March at 13:00 onwards. Price is Â£26.50 per person including tea, coffee and bacon roll.

The course will be on full course and the fact we can get it on a Saturday opens it up to more people and its also a good price for the course imo. They have availability for the weekend before Saturday & Sunday too for those that cant make this date.

Please let me know if you are in asap.

1. Birchy


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 9, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Right choppers ive booked Frodsham golf club for Saturday 29th March at 13:00 onwards. Price is Â£26.50 per person including tea, coffee and bacon roll.

The course will be on full course and the fact we can get it on a Saturday opens it up to more people and its also a good price for the course imo. They have availability for the weekend before Saturday & Sunday too for those that cant make this date.

Please let me know if you are in asap.
		
Click to expand...

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf.    Am working that night but should have plenty of time with that tee off mate..:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf.   
3. Louise_a


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko


----------



## Odvan (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C


----------



## LIG (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C
7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm )


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
 2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C
7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) 
8.Davemc1


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C
7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) 
8.Davemc1
9. Qwerty


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2014)

Hopefully waiting for sky to make our spurs game a 5.30, or a Sunday game. If so, I'll be there kidder.

Normally in good nick Frodsham, throughout the winter.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Birchy
 2. Bluewolf. 
 3. Louise_a 
 4. NWJocko
 5. Odvan
 6. Stuart_C
 7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) 
 8.Davemc1 
9.garyinderry


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hopefully waiting for sky to make our spurs game a 5.30, or a Sunday game. If so, I'll be there kidder.

Normally in good nick Frodsham, throughout the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Theres availability the weekend before to get this in as well if this day doesn't work out mate :thup:

Same to anybody else looking in BTW


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Theres availability the weekend before to get this in as well if this day doesn't work out mate :thup:

Same to anybody else looking in BTW 

Click to expand...

 I can deffo play the week before, but go with what the majority are happy with. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can deffo play the week before, but go with what the majority are happy with. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I meant as a splinter group pal :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I meant as a splinter group pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Happy days, if that's ok with you and a few others fancy it.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Happy days, if that's ok with you and a few others fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll play the week before mate :thup:   That way I can play in the Clitheroe Open the following Sunday. :fore:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Happy days, if that's ok with you and a few others fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the earliest that we would be allowed to play on the Saturday 22nd, Darlo are away at Prescot cables that day at 3pm. I may be able to combine the 2 if we can get on early enough.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 10, 2014)

I can probably do either week if it helps with numbers, Saturdays are much easier for me than Sundays to move things around.

Happy to play either, whichever one I end up playing will no doubt be the worse weather-wise anyway!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whats the earliest that we would be allowed to play on the Saturday 22nd, Darlo are away at Prescot cables that day at 3pm. I may be able to combine the 2 if we can get on early enough.
		
Click to expand...

13:16 is earliest the Saturday before too mate.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 10, 2014)

Can I pick on the day in question so that I can make sure I get the best weather conditions?


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Birchy
 2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
 5. Odvan
 6. Stuart_C
 7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) 
8.Davemc1 
9.garyinderry
10. Junior (either weekend - but would prefer the 22nd)


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you just make sure I'm playing with a group who can tell me where my caddy and I can stand with my embroidered bag please?

Any of us grow up in Glasgow?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whats the earliest that we would be allowed to play on the Saturday 22nd, Darlo are away at Prescot cables that day at 3pm. I may be able to combine the 2 if we can get on early enough.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't make firm plans, in case sky make it the live game.  FYI Frodsham is only about 30-40 minutes drive away from Prescot, as long as the Runcorn bridge is ok.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Birchy
 2. Bluewolf. 
 3. Louise_a 
 4. NWJocko
 5. Odvan
 6. Stuart_C
 7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) 
 8.Davemc1 
 9.garyinderry
 10. Junior (either weekend - but would prefer the 22nd) 11. Liverbirdie for the 22nd     (why can't I use tabs on my work computer?)


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 10, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Can you just make sure I'm playing with a group who can tell me where my caddy and I can stand with my embroidered bag please?

Any of us grow up in Glasgow?
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha if anyone is unhappy with where I stand please just give me a Glasgow smile. I understand.

Its such a common and annoying thing whilst playing golf.


----------



## LIG (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Birchy
 2. Bluewolf. 
 3. Louise_a 
 4. NWJocko
 5. Odvan
 6. Stuart_C
 7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) *Damn those half-percents!  I'm out!*  Sorry about that Birchy.
 8.Davemc1 
 9.garyinderry
 10. Junior (either weekend - but would prefer the 22nd) 
11. Liverbirdie  for the 22nd     (why can't I use tabs on my work computer?)


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Birchy2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C
7. LIG (give me 24 hours to confirm Scott as I'm only 99.5% atm ) Damn those half-percents! I'm out! Sorry about that Birchy.
8.Davemc1 
9.garyinderry
10. Junior (either weekend - but would prefer the 22nd) 
11. Liverbirdie for the 22nd (why can't I use tabs on my work computer?)
12. Qwerty ( Would prefer 22nd)


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Birchy
2. Bluewolf. 
3. Louise_a 
4. NWJocko
5. Odvan
6. Stuart_C
7. garyinderry
8.Davemc1 

Junior (either weekend - but would prefer the 22nd) 
Liverbirdie for the 22nd (why can't I use tabs on my work computer?)
Qwerty ( Would prefer 22nd)


----------



## Odvan (Jan 10, 2014)

Deffo not 22nd for me.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll do either though another who would prefer 22nd.

What do I need to do about entry payment.

Assuming we pay at Frodsham on the day.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

Can everybody who has entered please make sure they have paid their Â£10 entry to the king of kings fund.

Just a word on the booking. The main meet is booked on the 29th so we need as many at this one as possible as we have a booking in for that. The 22nd has some availability but not as much so im not certain how many tee times can be offered etc. There is nothing booked in for the 22nd at the moment. Can people just be a bit more specific date wise i.e just let me know if you deffo cant make the 29th and want 22nd. I need a decisive answer either way please :thup:

I will take money when ready off those that are down for the 29th, PM me when you are ready to pay etc.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Can everybody who has entered please make sure they have paid their Â£10 entry to the king of kings fund.

Just a word on the booking. The main meet is booked on the 29th so we need as many at this one as possible as we have a booking in for that. The 22nd has some availability but not as much so im not certain how many tee times can be offered etc. There is nothing booked in for the 22nd at the moment. Can people just be a bit more specific date wise i.e just let me know if you deffo cant make the 29th and want 22nd. I need a decisive answer either way please :thup:

I will take money when ready off those that are down for the 29th, PM me when you are ready to pay etc.
		
Click to expand...

29th good for me Birchy :thup:

Let me know how much you need and I can transfer it to your slush fund :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			29th good for me Birchy :thup:

Let me know how much you need and I can transfer it to your slush fund :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£26.50 for the golf. :thup:

I think you have paid the tenner for King of kings havent you? Can people just give me the nod on that too when they have etc.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2014)

I have already paid my Â£10 for K of Ks


----------



## Ian_S (Jan 13, 2014)

If numbers are still good for the 29th then I'd love to come down and join in.

As it's a meet I'd fancy making a course vlog for the site as we go round, so if anyone really doesn't, or really does, want to be in a video then shout up. Might make the groups a little less awkward.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 13, 2014)

Just messaged Jimbob and Virtuocity in an attempt to get the entry fee sorted.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 13, 2014)

Birchy, paid the KofK's deposit.

I'm good for the 29th.

Will let you know when the 26.50 has been paid.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 13, 2014)

Just paid the KOK entry fee.

Ideally I'd like the 22nd but would do the 29th if needs must.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Scott,

Ive paid my KofK.

I can possibly play the 29th if they switch the LFC match, but if it causes less hassle I can deffo play the 22nd. I think some others were 22nd only. If so can go in and keep an eye on them for you if you want. 

22nd

Liverbirdie


Please add if you can only do 22nd

Is it a fourball price, or not?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 13, 2014)

Ian_S said:



			If numbers are still good for the 29th then I'd love to come down and join in.

As it's a meet I'd fancy making a course vlog for the site as we go round, so if anyone really doesn't, or really does, want to be in a video then shout up. Might make the groups a little less awkward.
		
Click to expand...


more than happy to be on the vlog. I would definitely get a kick out of watching that!


----------



## Odvan (Jan 13, 2014)

Ian_S said:



			If numbers are still good for the 29th then I'd love to come down and join in.

As it's a meet I'd fancy making a course vlog for the site as we go round, so if anyone really doesn't, or really does, want to be in a video then shout up. Might make the groups a little less awkward.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I'd mind Ian, as long as my bum didn't look too big....

And besides, you'd be stood out of my eye line not making a sound


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

Ian_S said:



			If numbers are still good for the 29th then I'd love to come down and join in.

As it's a meet I'd fancy making a course vlog for the site as we go round, so if anyone really doesn't, or really does, want to be in a video then shout up. Might make the groups a little less awkward.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine Ian good to have you on board.

The video thing is fine by me but edit me out if i play crap


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Scott,

Ive paid my KofK.

I can possibly play the 29th if they switch the LFC match, but if it causes less hassle I can deffo play the 22nd. I think some others were 22nd only. If so can go in and keep an eye on them for you if you want. 

22nd

Liverbirdie


Please add if you can only do 22nd

Is it a fourball price, or not?
		
Click to expand...

No i think thats just a standard price mate so would be fine with less if need be.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Thats fine Ian good to have you on board.

The video thing is fine by me but edit me out if i play crap 

Click to expand...

but make sure you're on hand if he finds a bunker


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

1.Birchy
2.Bluewolf. 
3.Louise_a 
4.NWJocko
5.Odvan
6.Stuart_C
7.garyinderry
8.Davemc1 
9.Vikingman (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
10.Qwerty (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
11.Junior (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
12.IanS

Must be 22nd
Liverbirdie

This is what ive got so far. As it stands we could get away with a fourball for the 22nd so im sure that will be available.

Keep them coming! Let me know if ive missed anybody. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			1.Birchy
2.Bluewolf. 
3.Louise_a 
4.NWJocko
5.Odvan
6.Stuart_C
7.garyinderry
8.Davemc1 
9.Vikingman (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
10.Qwerty (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
11.Junior (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
12.IanS

Must be 22nd
Liverbirdie

This is what ive got so far. As it stands we could get away with a fourball for the 22nd so im sure that will be available.

Keep them coming! Let me know if ive missed anybody. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll play the 29th mate.  I've paid my kok deposite also.   I've also just transferred the Â£26.50  !!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Coolio, I can do either date, but if you need a 4th to make a 4 ball on the 22nd then I'm available for that. It would probably be a better date for me as I wouldn't be working on the Sat night...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Coolio, I can do either date, but if you need a 4th to make a 4 ball on the 22nd then I'm available for that. It would probably be a better date for me as I wouldn't be working on the Sat night...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That should be fine mate. Theres nothing booked in for the 22nd yet but im sure they will fit a fourball in. Just if anybody shows up and can only do 22nd and nothing else we might have to do a bit of jiggery pokery 

I think they were busier on the 22nd so that's why ive been trying just keep that to a fourball and use the original booking on 29th :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That should be fine mate. Theres nothing booked in for the 22nd yet but im sure they will fit a fourball in. Just if anybody shows up and can only do 22nd and nothing else we might have to do a bit of jiggery pokery 

I think they were busier on the 22nd so that's why ive been trying just keep that to a fourball and use the original booking on 29th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whatever I can do to make it easier for you matey...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Junior said:



			I'll play the 29th mate.  I've paid my kok deposite also.   I've also just transferred the Â£26.50  !!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Andy :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2014)

Can I whisper this........... what is the format (I know it's stableford), but is it full h/cap, 7/8, 3/4 and what about the charlatans without them?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can I whisper this........... what is the format (I know it's stableford), but is it full h/cap, 7/8, 3/4 and what about the charlatans without them?

Click to expand...

You know its stableford? Its strokeplay full handicap :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You know its stableford? Its strokeplay full handicap :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Whoops, good. sort the men from the boys. About bloody time, as well. Did we not consider matchplay............:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whoops, good. sort the men from the boys. About bloody time, as well. Did we not consider matchplay............:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Don't even go there :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Don't even go there :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


For Gods sake don't mention Matchplay!! You'll have the self styled King of Matchplay coming on bleating about how he beat me at Lymm. Conveniently forgetting that I was still hammered and only had one arm....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			For Gods sake don't mention Matchplay!! You'll have the self styled King of Matchplay coming on bleating about how he beat me at Lymm. Conveniently forgetting that I was still hammered and only had one arm....

Click to expand...

A bit like the Germans - "been quite for far too long".


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi 
I am o.k. for the 29th at Frodsham.
Looking forward to meeting you all.
Dewsweeper


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you tell me payment details,it will be by Paypal ,if can remember how to do it?
I have already paid my 'tenner',I think.
Dewsweeper


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 15, 2014)

Just sent you the money for this Birchy


----------



## Odvan (Jan 15, 2014)

Transferred this into your golf account just now, Birchy.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 16, 2014)

Birchy
Will do a transfer later,just off for 18 holes,lovely morning here.
All the best
Dewsweeper


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 16, 2014)

All done o.k. I think.
Very nice on the course ,thanks.
Cheers
Dewsweeper


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			All done o.k. I think.
Very nice on the course ,thanks.
Cheers
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

The money has gone through Paypal. cheers :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2014)

1.Birchy
2.Bluewolf (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
3.Louise_a 
4.NWJocko PAID
5.Odvan PAID
6.Stuart_C PAID
7.garyinderry
8.Davemc1 
9.Vikingman (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
10.Qwerty (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
11.Junior PAID
12.IanS PAID
13.Dewsweeper PAID

 Must be 22nd
 Liverbirdie

I think you have all paid your Â£10 to KOK but if you aren't sure if you have just confirm it with James or Dave as it should of been in by yesterday :thup:

P.S also if ive missed anyone let me know.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 20, 2014)

Money transferred Scott,


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Money transferred Scott,
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise, Money received :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2014)

can I get the bank details again birchy my boy!  :thup:   26.50 ?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			can I get the bank details again birchy my boy!  :thup:   26.50 ?
		
Click to expand...

PM on its way pal :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 21, 2014)

Coolio, any chance I can shuffle to the 22nd for this please?

Sorry if it causes any problems.....


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 21, 2014)

Make me a definite for the 22nd please.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Coolio, any chance I can shuffle to the 22nd for this please?

Sorry if it causes any problems.....
		
Click to expand...

I think theres 4 down for the 22nd at the moment but will see what i can do mate. If one of the others on 22nd wants to swap it will be no probs.

Will see what they say when i speak to them to pay up as the 22nd had less availability when i enquired.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID
 2.Bluewolf (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.NWJocko PAID Wants 22nd
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.Vikingman (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 10.Qwerty (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 11.Junior PAID
 12.IanS PAID
 13.Dewsweeper PAID

 Must be 22nd
 Liverbirdie


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			1.Birchy PAID
 2.Bluewolf (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.NWJocko PAID Wants 22nd
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.Vikingman (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 10.Qwerty (prefer 22nd) (possible 4 ball with LB)
 11.Junior PAID
 12.IanS PAID
 13.Dewsweeper PAID

 Must be 22nd
 Liverbirdie
		
Click to expand...

Hello matey,

As suspected Sky have changed our Spurs game to the 30th, so I am now available for 22nd or the 29th.

HOWEVER, I know you went out of your way to accomodate me, so can still do the 22nd, if required.

I'm sure Birchy would prefer to have one meet, with numbers high, so if the other lads who preferred the 22nd can do the 29th, that would be great.

If not, I also dont mind being part of a fourball for the 22nd, (we may get a fourball deal).

So ok for 22nd or 29th, what about the other lads who mentioned the 22nd? Are you ok for 29th, or not?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello matey,

As suspected Sky have changed out Spurs game to the 30th, so I am now available for 22nd or the 29th.

HOWEVER, I know you went out of your way to accomodate me, so can still do the 22nd, if required.

I'm sure Birchy would prefer to have one meet, with numbers high, so if the other lads who preferred the 22nd can do the 29th, that would be great.

If not, I also dont mind being part of a fourball for the 22nd, (we may get a fourball deal).

So ok for 22nd or 29th, what about the other lads who mentioned the 22nd? Are you ok for 29th, or not?
		
Click to expand...

That's great mate, I think we are sorted now. Jocko wanted to switch to the 22nd so if you can do the 29th we are good to go :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID
2.Liverbirdie
3.Louise_a PAID
4.Dewsweeper PAID
5.Odvan PAID
6.Stuart_C PAID
7.garyinderry PAID
8.Davemc1 PAID
9.IanS PAID
10.Junior PAID
11.
12.
13.

22nd
Bluewolf 
NWJocko PAID
Vikingman
Qwerty

Updated list


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2014)

Good stuff mate, sorry about the palaver (or is that what posh people wear, when it's cold).

It'll be good to see a few more new faces, as well.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff mate, sorry about the palaver (or is that what posh people wear, when it's cold).

It'll be good to see a few more new faces, as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers LB (and Sky!).

I was struggling for the 29th so this is perfick for me :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers LB (and Sky!).

I was struggling for the 29th so this is perfick for me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Oh Gord... I've got to play with Jocko!!! I'll spend all day wiping his drool off my irons!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oh Gord... I've got to play with Jocko!!! I'll spend all day wiping his drool off my irons!!!
		
Click to expand...

Will you not be playing your senior lightweight irons then 

Got my own ones to drool over now, wont be able to hit them worth a (strong word) right enough!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Will you not be playing your senior lightweight irons then 

Got my own ones to drool over now, wont be able to hit them worth a (strong word) right enough!!
		
Click to expand...

They're not "Senior".... They're lightweight stiff shafts for the more discerning golfer who values subtlety and flair over brute force and an almost double jointed shoulder turn...:thup:

Oh, and I'm looking forward to those Prototypes. If I'm honest, I've not noticed a difference in ball striking from the JPX Pros to the Cobra blades.. A good shot is still a good shot and if anything, I've picked up a little bit of distance... I've absolutely no control over where it's going, but it goes a long way..


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			They're not "Senior".... They're lightweight stiff shafts for the more discerning golfer who values subtlety and flair over brute force and an almost double jointed shoulder turn...:thup:

Oh, and I'm looking forward to those Prototypes. If I'm honest, I've not noticed a difference in ball striking from the JPX Pros to the Cobra blades.. A good shot is still a good shot and if anything, I've picked up a little bit of distance... I've absolutely no control over where it's going, but it goes a long way..

Click to expand...

Subtlety and flair, very good!!  :clap:  

They look very nice indeed, off down the range tonight for a reality check, sorry, to try them out next to my GI Joe shovel backs.  Keep your eyes on ebay about 9pm....... :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Subtlety and flair, very good!!  :clap:  

They look very nice indeed, off down the range tonight for a reality check, sorry, to try them out next to my GI Joe shovel backs.  Keep your eyes on ebay about 9pm....... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd like that.. They're 2 words that have never EVER been used to describe me...

Just focus on the strike and don't try to knock them into next week.. They're too pretty to bang on fleabay...


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Thought you'd like that.. They're 2 words that have never EVER been used to describe me...

Just focus on the strike and don't try to knock them into next week.. They're too pretty to bang on fleabay...
		
Click to expand...

They'll be staying, too nice to punt on :thup:

Off for a lesson on my driving on the trackman.  Apparently I should be hitting much further than I do with my swing speed because of my appalling technique so should be interesting.......  Means I can take aim at Scouser from even farther away when I stop hitting it powder-puff distances (in forum terms)


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			They'll be staying, too nice to punt on :thup:

Off for a lesson on my driving on the trackman.  Apparently I should be hitting much further than I do with my swing speed because of my appalling technique so should be interesting.......  Means I can take aim at Scouser from even farther away when I stop hitting it powder-puff distances (in forum terms)  

Click to expand...

Lord help us if you start getting more power in your swing.. I seem to recall a long par 5 at Moor Allerton that was only a drive and a 9 iron for you... Anway, it's not Scouser you should be aiming at. It's that great big bandit Coolio.. I might beat him then...


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Lord help us if you start getting more power in your swing.. I seem to recall a long par 5 at Moor Allerton that was only a drive and a 9 iron for you... Anway, it's not Scouser you should be aiming at. It's that great big bandit Coolio.. I might beat him then...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, covered about 490 with a drive and 9 iron (that is very much a freak occurence though) and then left the 8ft Eagle putt about 3 feet short.  What a cockerel.

Had a quick blast on the trackman the other week which is where they picked up on my lack of efficiency (hitting down on the ball mainly) so I booked in for a proper lesson.  TBH I would happily not gain any distance but be straighter/more consistent.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Yep, covered about 490 with a drive and 9 iron (that is very much a freak occurence though) and then left the 8ft Eagle putt about 3 feet short.  What a cockerel.

Had a quick blast on the trackman the other week which is where they picked up on my lack of efficiency (hitting down on the ball mainly) so I booked in for a proper lesson.  TBH I would happily not gain any distance but be straighter/more consistent.
		
Click to expand...

 Amen to that matey.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Lord help us if you start getting more power in your swing.. I seem to recall a long par 5 at Moor Allerton that was only a drive and a 9 iron for you... Anway, it's not Scouser you should be aiming at. *It's that great big bandit Coolio*.. I might beat him then...
		
Click to expand...

Watch it wolfie! Ive not won a meet for at least 2 months!


----------



## Junior (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			They'll be staying, too nice to punt on :thup:

Off for a lesson on my driving on the trackman.  Apparently I should be hitting much further than I do with my swing speed because of my appalling technique so ushould be interesting.......  Means I can take aim at Scouser from even farther away when I stop hitting it powder-puff distances (in forum terms)  

Click to expand...

Crikey mate, I recall a 280 yarder on a freezing cold and soaking wet day at Formby Hall !! I dont think your short !!

What are the new bats???


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

Junior said:



			Crikey mate, I recall a 280 yarder on a freezing cold and soaking wet day at Formby Hall !! I dont think your short !!

What are the new bats???
		
Click to expand...

He did hit that one like a girl and he only just found the middle of the faraway..... 

As for taking aim at me... I do think bouncing a ball past me on a green of a par 4 does scream antisocial behaviour and very poor etiquette.... Don't u


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			He did hit that one like a girl and he only just found the middle of the faraway..... 

As for taking aim at me... I do think bouncing a ball past me on a green of a par 4 does scream antisocial behaviour and very poor etiquette.... Don't u
		
Click to expand...

Not when it's you.. It screams Darwinism very very loudly...


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not when it's you.. It screams Darwinism very very loudly...
		
Click to expand...

Come on you have seen Iain... No offence to him but he ain't evolved much


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Come on you have seen Iain... No offence to him but he ain't evolved much
		
Click to expand...

Well he is Scottish...

Oh, and he moved from Scotland to Fleetwood!!!!!


By the way, when are you updating your signature to show all the heads on your wall after the York jolly?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Well he is Scottish...

Oh, and he moved from Scotland to Fleetwood!!!!!


By the way, when are you updating your signature to show all the heads on your wall after the York jolly?

Click to expand...

There is rumour of a York tour this year.... Anyway how is the shoulder?


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 29, 2014)

Do those of us doing the 22nd sort the booking out amongst ourselves or do we have to do it via Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Do those of us doing the 22nd sort the booking out amongst ourselves or do we have to do it via Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

I can sort it out and pay for it when i pay for the 29th if you want me to fellas??

Just let me know etc what you wanna do :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			There is rumour of a York tour this year.... Anyway how is the shoulder?
		
Click to expand...

You playing in this or what Cueball?? :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You playing in this or what Cueball?? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing the final.... U know I struggle for Sundays...


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I'm playing the final.... U know I struggle for Sundays... 

Click to expand...

These are Saturdays you numpty :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			These are Saturdays you numpty :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Shoot! 

What date and where?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Shoot! 

What date and where?
		
Click to expand...

Saturday 29th March at Frodsham :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Saturday 29th March at Frodsham :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm will message you


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm happy to go along with what the other 3 want to do.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 29, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			I'm happy to go along with what the other 3 want to do.
		
Click to expand...

Let Coolio organise it mate.. He's good at that sort of thing..... Plus it makes life easier for us..:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Well he is Scottish...

Oh, and he moved from Scotland to Fleetwood!!!!!


By the way, when are you updating your signature to show all the heads on your wall after the York jolly?

Click to expand...

Fleetwood!? That's worse than me saying you love in Skem!!

Am I the only one left that Scouser hasn't beaten yet.....!?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Fleetwood!? That's worse than me saying you love in Skem!!

Am I the only one left that Scouser hasn't beaten yet.....!?
		
Click to expand...

No Dave is on that list.... I struggle against true talent


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

Junior said:



			Crikey mate, I recall a 280 yarder on a freezing cold and soaking wet day at Formby Hall !! I dont think your short !!

What are the new bats???
		
Click to expand...

Not short, not forum long though  

Lesson was really interesting, trackman is brilliant. Brilliant at showing I do very little right after I've addressed the ball and the swing starts!!

Was hitting it much better afterwards but a lot of practising something that feels very weird ahead. Good experience though and I'll go back to that guy, having the trackman really was good so he can show me what he's talking about and also see the change in numbers when you try different things.

Gt the Cally prototype mb irons. They aren't too bad to hit really, that said I think I need a bit more practise before getting them on a course! Hitting my big chunky irons has out me in a comfort zone ne:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 29, 2014)

Scouser said:



			No Dave is on that list.... I struggle against true talent
		
Click to expand...

True talent accounts for steady Dave, I must just be lucky!


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 30, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Let Coolio organise it mate.. He's good at that sort of thing..... Plus it makes life easier for us..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem.

Birchy, if you can pm me details I'll get the money to you.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			No problem.

Birchy, if you can pm me details I'll get the money to you.
		
Click to expand...

Done sir :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 31, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Done sir :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Money sent.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 3, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID
 2.Liverbirdie
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.Dewsweeper PAID
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry PAID
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.IanS PAID
 10.Junior PAID
 11.
 12.
 13.

 22nd
 Bluewolf 
 NWJocko PAID
 Vikingman PAID
 Qwerty

 Updated list


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2014)

Birchy said:



			1.Birchy PAID
 2.Liverbirdie
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.Dewsweeper PAID
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry PAID
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.IanS PAID
 10.Junior PAID
 11.
 12.
 13.

 22nd
 Bluewolf 
 NWJocko PAID
 Vikingman PAID
 Qwerty

 Updated list
		
Click to expand...

 I'll get mine over to you in the next day or so, matey. Â£26.50 isn't it?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll get mine over to you in the next day or so, matey. Â£26.50 isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

That's right and no problem mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			That's right and no problem mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Sent last night, our kid.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.Dewsweeper PAID
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry PAID
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.IanS PAID
 10.Junior PAID
 11.
 12.
 13.

 22nd
 Bluewolf 
 NWJocko PAID
 Vikingman PAID
 Qwerty

 Updated list

Money received Pete :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2014)

Pm me your details Coolio and I'll send payment tonight.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

1.Birchy PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.Dewsweeper PAID
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry PAID
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.IanS PAID
 10.Junior PAID
 11.Lig PAID
 12.
 13.

 22nd
 Bluewolf PAID
 NWJocko PAID
 Vikingman PAID
 Qwerty

 Updated list


----------



## thepodgster (Feb 12, 2014)

Coolio, when are you needing the money for this?

Finally back to being on line for stuff other than work


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Coolio, when are you needing the money for this?

Finally back to being on line for stuff other than work
		
Click to expand...

As soon as you can please mate :thup:

Got one space left so will put your name in it


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

13:16 onwards
1.Birchy PAID
 2.Liverbirdie PAID
 3.Louise_a PAID
 4.Dewsweeper PAID
 5.Odvan PAID
 6.Stuart_C PAID
 7.garyinderry PAID
 8.Davemc1 PAID
 9.IanS PAID
 10.Junior PAID
 11.Lig PAID
 12.Podgster

 22nd 13:30
 Bluewolf PAID
 NWJocko PAID
 Vikingman PAID
 Qwerty

 Updated list


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			As soon as you can please mate :thup:

Got one space left so will put your name in it 

Click to expand...

Birchy check with virtuocity cos I am sure I paid Podge 10 deposit so his name should already have been down.  Had to pay it to play Hillside didn't we?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Birchy check with virtuocity cos I am sure I paid Podge 10 deposit so his name should already have been down.  Had to pay it to play Hillside didn't we?
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at the list and Podgsters name isn't down as paid for the KOK. His name is down for Hillside I believe but I cant see any record of a deposit payment for that either


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just looked at the list and Podgsters name isn't down as paid for the KOK. His name is down for Hillside I believe but I cant see any record of a deposit payment for that either 

Click to expand...

Mine and his were both sent. 


I am sure I had to pay kok even though I ain't playing in it it was a condition of Hillside


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Mine and his were both sent. 


I am sure I had to pay kok even though I ain't playing in it it was a condition of Hillside
		
Click to expand...

I can see Â£25 next to your name for Hillside?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I can see Â£25 next to your name for Hillside?
		
Click to expand...

I will take that then haha 

Check your what's pp


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I will take that then haha 

Check your what's pp
		
Click to expand...

Well your down as paying Â£25 altogether. Is that how much you have paid?

No idea whats what with this tbh. Podgsters name isn't shown anywhere.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

On way to work will sort it with u later.  But my understanding is the deposit has been paid for everything for both of us. 

Hillside and KOK..... Will tell u how later 


PS how was Las Vegas


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			On way to work will sort it with u later.  But my understanding is the deposit has been paid for everything for both of us. 

Hillside and KOK..... Will tell u how later 


PS how was Las Vegas 

Click to expand...

Cracking mate, will catch up soon and I can tell you all about it 

Just have a word with Jimboo or Virtuocity to see whats been paid by you and we can go from there on this stuff.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Was Hillside 20 deposit?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Was Hillside 20 deposit?
		
Click to expand...

I think so mate, cant remember exactly


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 13, 2014)

I have two payments from Scouser on the same day.  One for Â£30, one for Â£20.

How you wish for this to be attributed is up to you but I would imagine that as it stands, either you or Podgster isn't playing in the KoK comp but are both down to play Hillside.

If you're able to make the KoK qualifier now, I'll take your Â£10 entry fee for KoK if you like.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Top man Virtuocity.  I ain't playing the KOK


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I have two payments from Scouser on the same day.  One for Â£30, one for Â£20.

How you wish for this to be attributed is up to you but I would imagine that as it stands, either you or Podgster isn't playing in the KoK comp but are both down to play Hillside.

If you're able to make the KoK qualifier now, I'll take your Â£10 entry fee for KoK if you like.
		
Click to expand...

I think Scouser isnt playing in the KOK qualifier but Podgster is.

Sounds like that is sorted now then Dave?

Bloody scousers


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I ain't playing with the KOK
		
Click to expand...

Would make a change....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Would make a change....

Click to expand...

Yeah I have been in your group a lot


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think Scouser isnt playing in the KOK qualifier but Podgster is.

Sounds like that is sorted now then Dave?

Bloody scousers  

Click to expand...

It was sorted till u got involved


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Yeah I have been in your group a lot 

Click to expand...


Good comeback..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Good comeback..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No comeback..... Just the truth


----------



## thepodgster (Feb 15, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think Scouser isnt playing in the KOK qualifier but Podgster is.

Sounds like that is sorted now then Dave?

Bloody scousers  

Click to expand...

Guys,

Ok this admin is all my doing, I would love to lay the blame at Scousers door, but for once I am unable to do this!

My understanding is Scouser paid Â£10 for me towards KOK and Â£20 which was the deposit for Hillside.

If this is not the case, after you have told me off, can you let me know what I need to do.

Apologies in advance for the confusion


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 15, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			Guys,

Ok this admin is all my doing, I would love to lay the blame at Scousers door, but for once I am unable to do this!

My understanding is Scouser paid Â£10 for me towards KOK and Â£20 which was the deposit for Hillside.

If this is not the case, after you have told me off, can you let me know what I need to do.

Apologies in advance for the confusion
		
Click to expand...

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2014)

Podge you told me birchy had your KOK entry 

Podge you are making this a KOKup


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 15, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Podge you told me birchy had your KOK entry 

Podge you are making this a KOKup
		
Click to expand...

What a right pair of KoKs you are........


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			What a right pair of KoKs you are........
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear I am innocent in all of this


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 15, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Just to be clear I am innocent in all of this
		
Click to expand...

So we all agree its Birchy's fault then! :whoo:

Means we can just get on with the KoK-ing....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So we all agree its Birchy's fault then! :whoo:

Means we can just get on with the KoK-ing....
		
Click to expand...

I am sure someone will be man enough to sort out and admit that they took the KOK in the wrong direction


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

29th March
13:16 onwards
1.Birchy PAID
2.Liverbirdie PAID
3.Louise_a PAID
4.Dewsweeper PAID
5.Odvan PAID
6.Stuart_C PAID
7.garyinderry PAID
8.Davemc1 PAID
9.IanS PAID
10.Junior PAID
11.Lig PAID
12.Podgster

22nd 13:30
Bluewolf PAID
NWJocko PAID
Vikingman PAID
Qwerty

Updated list


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2014)

Right ive spoken to Frodsham and the guys in the fourball the week before the main meet can just pay on the day so I will be returning your money shortly. Can you pm me with your bank details so I can send it across.

I tried to just pay for it but for some reason the plantpot at the other end of the phone wasn't keen on the idea


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

Got a spare slot on the 22nd March for this now too if anybody is looking?


----------



## Big-Dog (Feb 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Got a spare slot on the 22nd March for this now too if anybody is looking?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to bother you but have not arranged a game before or been to a KOK game but from the thread are you playing at Frodsham on the 29 and 22 nd and there is room on both dates?

What is the cost what do I do if I can make a date??

Sorry but Newbie

Regards

Big-Dog


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Sorry to bother you but have not arranged a game before or been to a KOK game but from the thread are you playing at Frodsham on the 29 and 22 nd and there is room on both dates?

What is the cost what do I do if I can make a date??

Sorry but Newbie

Regards

Big-Dog
		
Click to expand...

Hi big dog,

Theres a space on the 22nd at Fodhsam at 13:30. Its Â£26.50 including bacon sarnie and coffee.

29th is full at the moment sorry.

Just let me know if you can make the 22nd etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

Big-Dog said:



			Sorry to bother you but have not arranged a game before or been to a KOK game but from the thread are you playing at Frodsham on the 29 and 22 nd and there is room on both dates?

What is the cost what do I do if I can make a date??

Sorry but Newbie

Regards

Big-Dog
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome - have you picked which song to sing on the first tee - NW initiation ceremony.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2014)

I know the 29th is full but if anyone pulls out can I have the spot, Or if anyone needs a swap.
 No problem if not, I'll just play the 22nd :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I know the 29th is full but if anyone pulls out can I have the spot, Or if anyone needs a swap.
 No problem if not, I'll just play the 22nd :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Something I said? Or are you running scared from the worlds worst single figure golfer?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Something I said? Or are you running scared from the worlds worst single figure golfer? 

Click to expand...

You put your next card in of 130 yet to see if it can sway them mate?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Something I said? Or are you running scared from the worlds worst single figure golfer? 

Click to expand...

What have they given you Dan?  

The only reason I'm after a swap is Theres a comp on at Chorley on the 22nd, & might be back on fairways. I'm also missing the opening comp/ medal there as I'm away on a stag doo.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			What have they given you Dan?  

The only reason I'm after a swap is Theres a comp on at Chorley on the 22nd, & might be back on fairways. I'm also missing the opening comp/ medal there as I'm away on a stag doo.
		
Click to expand...

Not been allocated one yet mate. Put the 2nd card in today.. A scruffy 81 (10 over par/9 over SSS). Lost some stupid shots from good positions and didn't hole anything over 5 feet all day.. But, it was a beautiful sunny day and the haze just blocked Liverpool from view in the distance.. So I was happy...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not been allocated one yet mate. Put the 2nd card in today.. A scruffy 81 (10 over par/9 over SSS). Lost some stupid shots from good positions and didn't hole anything over 5 feet all day.. But, it was a beautiful sunny day and the haze just blocked Liverpool from view in the distance.. So I was happy...

Click to expand...

The cards don't lie mate, you'll probably find yourself playing to it comfortably, Buffer is your friend :thup:

My problem is that I'm rubbish round Chorley, think I need to play in some singles opens to get a cut!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 4, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			The cards don't lie mate, you'll probably find yourself playing to it comfortably, Buffer is your friend :thup:
!
		
Click to expand...

Does Danny get a 4 shot buffer?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2014)

Scouser said:



			Does Danny get a 4 shot buffer?
		
Click to expand...

I'd still miss it mate... What's your target handicap this year then?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'd still miss it mate... What's your target handicap this year then? 

Click to expand...

To keep his tart's handicap!

We've had a bet he doesn't get to 20  :ears:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			To keep his tart's handicap!

We've had a bet he doesn't get to 20  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

What are you off again honey monster?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2014)

Scouser said:



			What are you off again honey monster?
		
Click to expand...

16, how many shots  do i have to give you?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 4, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			16, how many shots  do i have to give you?
		
Click to expand...

8.... Thank you very much


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I know the 29th is full but if anyone pulls out can I have the spot, Or if anyone needs a swap.
 No problem if not, I'll just play the 22nd :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I could really do with a swap now Dave, unfortunately I cant make the 29th.

You still up for a swap??


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I could really do with a swap now Dave, unfortunately I cant make the 29th.

You still up for a swap??
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.  Thanks that really helps me out :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Yes mate.  Thanks that really helps me out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate...:angry:.. Making me play with a Bolton fan... You are definitely off my Christmas card list...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate...:angry:.. Making me play with a Bolton fan... You are definitely off my Christmas card list...

Click to expand...

Dont worry mate, apart from the win at weekend the Notlobbers haven't got much to shout about right now


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers mate...:angry:.. Making me play with a Bolton fan... You are definitely off my Christmas card list...

Click to expand...

Whats up pieman, you scared :whoo:



Qwerty said:



			Dont worry mate, apart from the win at weekend the Notlobbers haven't got much to shout about right now 

Click to expand...

We are quietly confident theres some good times ahead :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We are quietly confident theres some good times ahead :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Why? Because it's Lambing season?????


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Why? Because it's Lambing season?????

Click to expand...

No. The season ends soon so everybody will be back to zero points :rofl:

We will be in the playoff places off alphabetical order :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No. The season ends soon so everybody will be back to zero points :rofl:

We will be in the playoff places off alphabetical order :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Remember to take a picture of the League Table. I still have one from when Wigan were second behind Man U after 10 games (I think)...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Remember to take a picture of the League Table. I still have one from when Wigan were second behind Man U after 10 games (I think)...
		
Click to expand...

I think we have been top a couple of times after 6 or 7 games. Was a right giggle going to Highbury top of the league 

Seems a long time ago now though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I think we have been top a couple of times after 6 or 7 games. Was a right giggle going to Highbury top of the league 

Seems a long time ago now though 

Click to expand...

Must have been if it was Highbury - they've moved since you know.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Must have been if it was Highbury - they've moved since you know.

Click to expand...

Yeah but we have lost every visit to the emirates IIRC so I don't talk about there


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
Looking forward to the 29th,it is my first Forum meet.
I may have missed something but do we just roll up or is the draw made before hand?
Best wishes 
Dewsweeper


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 10, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			Hi guys,
Looking forward to the 29th,it is my first Forum meet.
I may have missed something but do we just roll up or is the draw made before hand?
Best wishes 
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

There'll be a draw made in the week leading up to the game mate.. If Birchy is playing on the 22nd then we can do the draw on the earlier date and post it straight after...:thup:


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 10, 2014)

:cheers:


bluewolf said:



			There'll be a draw made in the week leading up to the game mate.. If Birchy is playing on the 22nd then we can do the draw on the earlier date and post it straight after...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks
Looking forward to it.
Dewsweeper


----------



## LIG (Mar 14, 2014)

14 Sleeps to go! :clap:


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 18, 2014)

Whats the deal with those of us playing this Saturday.

Are we planning to walk or use buggies.

Just so I know whether to fetch my trolley or not.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Whats the deal with those of us playing this Saturday.

Are we planning to walk or use buggies.

Just so I know whether to fetch my trolley or not.
		
Click to expand...

I will be there this saturday now so will meet you and Bluewolf there.

I will be walking mate :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll be walking as well mate. Probably quite a bit farther than you 2 as well. Zig Zag Zig Zag!!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be walking as well mate. Probably quite a bit farther than you 2 as well. Zig Zag Zig Zag!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Nice touch with the sig


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 18, 2014)

Trolley it is then.

Are we down to 3 on Saturday then?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 18, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Trolley it is then.

Are we down to 3 on Saturday then?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we are at th moment. Still space for a straggler if anybody wnts to tag along though :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 19, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah we are at th moment. Still space for a straggler if anybody wnts to tag along though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Alright Birchy , I just text you mate, Can I switch and join you this Saturday at Frodsham ???


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

Junior said:



			Alright Birchy , I just text you mate, Can I switch and join you this Saturday at Frodsham ???
		
Click to expand...

Replied mate, all sorted :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 19, 2014)

My first ever meet and it looks like I'm out with some of the big names.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 19, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			My first ever meet and it looks like I'm out with some of the big names.
		
Click to expand...

And me.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			And me.....

Click to expand...

Thanks, just spat pepsi everywhere :rofl:


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 20, 2014)

Could one of you guys playing this Saturday message me your mobile number just so I've got a point of contact.


----------



## LIG (Mar 21, 2014)

Is anyone up for a round at frodsham the day before?

My plan is to get there around 2pm so sometime after that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 21, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I did think about there but the only problem is the place is shrouded with mystery and nobody knows anything about it . Would be a massive risk for something like this so would possibly avoid for this sort of thing. Would rather use somewhere that we know is gonna be in decent nick and enjoyable etc.

We do need to go there for a game though at some point just to put an end to the mystery!!
		
Click to expand...

Ormskirk GC is a fantastic course but can get a bit wet in winter .  You need a letter from JC to get in there but the wait is worth it.  If you are looking for a true test of golf on a good parkland course try MY club Grange Park GC in St Helens we have the Lancashire Am there this year and the course is awesome already.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 21, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be walking as well mate. Probably quite a bit farther than you 2 as well. Zig Zag Zig Zag!!!!! 

Click to expand...

I reckon you are going to rip it up............................ especially when I force you to leave your driver in the car!

Handicap of 6 will come down especially if you put a front 9 together to go with your back 9 capability.........


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2014)

Well that was interesting  

Hit it great off the tee but the rest was absolutely abysmal and i would possibly use more apt words if it wasnt for the swear filter.

Weather wasnt too clever and neither was the course. I will be paying for Hillside put it that way :rofl:

Great to meet Dave (Vikingman) a real top bloke and he will be very popular. Hope to see him at more games soon :thup:

The best score today by "competitor X" will be very hard to beat though. It will take a very good round to beat it imo.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			Ormskirk GC is a fantastic course but can get a bit wet in winter .  You need a letter from JC to get in there but the wait is worth it.  If you are looking for a true test of golf on a good parkland course try MY club Grange Park GC in St Helens we have the Lancashire Am there this year and the course is awesome already.
		
Click to expand...

Ive heard that is a great course and I have been looking to get a game in there. I emailed them only last week about trying to arrange a meet in fact


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 22, 2014)

Just to say thanks to Scott, Dan and Andy for today.

Top blokes all.

As for the golf, hit it pretty solid but quite possibly put on the worst putting show ever at a meet.

Missed from inside 2 feet four times on the front nine.

Two of them were no more than a foot.

Heres to the next one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well that was interesting  

Hit it great off the tee but the rest was absolutely abysmal and i would possibly use more apt words if it wasnt for the swear filter.

Weather wasnt too clever and neither was the course. I will be paying for Hillside put it that way :rofl:

Great to meet Dave (Vikingman) a real top bloke and he will be very popular. Hope to see him at more games soon :thup:

The best score today by "competitor X" will be very hard to beat though. It will take a very good round to beat it imo.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Andy.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Congratulations Andy. 

Click to expand...

Do one Scouse nugget.  Wasn't me though!!!!


----------



## Junior (Mar 22, 2014)

Great game with Dan, Dave and Scott today. Very enjoyable company.   Dodged the rain a bit but at times it was brutal and very windy. 

I hope the pins are in the same place next week


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2014)

Junior said:



			Great game with Dan, Dave and Scott today. Very enjoyable company.   Dodged the rain a bit but at times it was brutal and very windy. 

I hope the pins are in the same place next week 

Click to expand...

I hope they're underwater like they were today. Worst greens I've played on all year. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it !!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Do one Scouse nugget.  Wasn't me though!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha, ha. It wasn't the new fella was it - winning on your forum debut - bad form.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 23, 2014)

ill never forget driving into the car park at lee park last year for the OOM and seeing this...








welcome aboard pal :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I hope they're underwater like they were today. Worst greens I've played on all year. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it !!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I assume you did not play to handicap????


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			I assume you did not play to handicap????
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I didn't play to Scousers handicap.. I think I 3 putted 10 times. The greens were the worst I've seen in a while.. No matter how hard you hit it, the ball wouldn't reach the hole.. Really frustrating.. I hit it long and straight off the tee, hit most GIR, but the putter was stone cold..... Not a course I'll be rushing back to play..

But, on the plus side, the company was great..:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh, and hows this for a series of unfortunate events..

I borrowed the wife's Sat Nav to find the golf club. At the end of the round, I got in the car, switched on the Sat Nav, and pressed the "Home" button. It was only when I was in the middle of Cheshire that I realized that I was going the wrong way. Rather stupidly I had assumed that my wife had set the "home" function in the 12 months that she'd had it. She hadn't. The Sat Nav was taking me to Cornwall!!.. I reset it and went home. Because I was now late, I let the fuel tank run a bit too low. When I pulled into my drive and switched off the engine, everything on the car stopped working. EVERYTHING. The key won't work, the electrics wont turn on... The car is now a complete lemon.. And I've already agreed a trade in on a new car for next weekend.. Not in a good mood about it..............:angry:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Mate, I didn't play to Scousers handicap..
		
Click to expand...

2 points 


First why mention me.... 
Second... Podge has the same handicap


Third Oooops about the car and your wife probably knows how to get home... U r a lemon just like the car


K that's 5 or 6 but u r worth the extra comments


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and hows this for a series of unfortunate events..

I borrowed the wife's Sat Nav to find the golf club. At the end of the round, I got in the car, switched on the Sat Nav, and pressed the "Home" button. It was only when I was in the middle of Cheshire that I realized that I was going the wrong way. Rather stupidly I had assumed that my wife had set the "home" function in the 12 months that she'd had it. She hadn't. The Sat Nav was taking me to Cornwall!!.. I reset it and went home. Because I was now late, I let the fuel tank run a bit too low. When I pulled into my drive and switched off the engine, everything on the car stopped working. EVERYTHING. The key won't work, the electrics wont turn on... The car is now a complete lemon.. And I've already agreed a trade in on a new car for next weekend.. Not in a good mood about it..............:angry:

Click to expand...

I was wondering where the hell you were going when you turned right at the lights and we all turned left! I thought you knew a shortcut


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			2 points 


First why mention me.... 
Second... Podge has the same handicap


Third Oooops about the car and your wife probably knows how to get home... U r a lemon just like the car


K that's 5 or 6 but u r worth the extra comments
		
Click to expand...

Because I'm always thinking about you matey.. You're my muse, my North Star, my guiding light... and you're a knob...



Birchy said:



			I was wondering where the hell you were going when you turned right at the lights and we all turned left! I thought you knew a shortcut 

Click to expand...

I thought the Sat Nav knew a short cut.. I'll never trust it again.. Technology, bah....:angry:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Hit it great off the tee but the rest was absolutely abysmal and i would possibly use more apt words if it wasnt for the swear filter.



The best score today by "competitor X" will be very hard to beat though. It will take a very good round to beat it imo.
		
Click to expand...




Vikingman said:



			As for the golf, hit it pretty solid but quite possibly put on the worst putting show ever at a meet.

Missed from inside 2 feet four times on the front nine.
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Do one Scouse nugget.  Wasn't me though!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Its got to be Andy.  Well played mate!!    Im guessing 38 pts


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Its got to be Andy.  Well played mate!!    Im guessing 38 pts 

Click to expand...

You do know it's strokeplay, don't you?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			The Sat Nav was taking me to Cornwall!!..
		
Click to expand...

:clap: iPad covered in coffee!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You do know it's strokeplay, don't you? 

Click to expand...

Nah, its not. I'm sticking with 38.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Nah, its not. I'm sticking with 38.

Click to expand...

38 over par?


----------



## Junior (Mar 23, 2014)

Some parts of the greens were like rolled mud, others had grass but the balls were bouncing like crazy.

Dave (Vikingman) had a great back 9 but i dont think we are allowed to give away scores. In all honesty, ballstriking was really impressive all round but with the greens it really was a shortgame course.

Memorable holes.....16th over the canyon to the fairway running at a right angle to the tee, 18th is a decent downhill par 5 with a pond infront of the green and the couple of drivable par 4's are ok also.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			38 over par?
		
Click to expand...

You're Back are You?? :ears: 

You missed some great food at Silloth last week  &  The golf was ok too.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			38 over par?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, when are you free next? Do you have any free time during the week? Fancy a knock at my goat track? Not seen you for too long.. Could try and make up a 4 ball if Podge is free as well... Let me know..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Mate, when are you free next? Do you have any free time during the week? Fancy a knock at my goat track? Not seen you for too long.. Could try and make up a 4 ball if Podge is free as well... Let me know..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am currently trying to return to work in your neck of the woods so will have a couple of weeks off over the next month or two but as I work 10 mins from your course after work if u r available is possible... Or before work for you...


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I am currently trying to return to work in your neck of the woods so will have a couple of weeks off over the next month or two but as I work 10 mins from your course after work if u r available is possible... Or before work for you...
		
Click to expand...

Gonna have to start early to finish before it gets dark mate.. even after the clocks go forward next week.. Probably be best on a day off.. Can have something to eat after as well then... Let me know when you're off and we'll get it in the diary...:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Odvan said:



			:clap: iPad covered in coffee!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.... Not a high point in my interactions with technology... Fixed the problem now though.. Fixed the car as well..:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Gonna have to start early to finish before it gets dark mate.. even after the clocks go forward next week.. Probably be best on a day off.. Can have something to eat after as well then... Let me know when you're off and we'll get it in the diary...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You won me over with food!

PS I have a slight draw now...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			You won me over with food!

PS I have a slight draw now...
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a nice Draw..  Much more Fashionable than a fade


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			You can't beat a nice Draw..  Much more Fashionable than a fade 

Click to expand...

I just take aim directly at the pin and let the shot shape surprise me....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I just take aim directly at the pin and let the shot shape surprise me....

Click to expand...

 Its only slight and occasional.... It's fun watching me line up perfectly then playing my much perfected slice and stuffing it oob


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			You can't beat a nice Draw..  Much more Fashionable than a fade 

Click to expand...

I am still very unfashionable most of the time


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I am still very unfashionable most of the time
		
Click to expand...

Most?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Most?
		
Click to expand...

Pity you ain't going to Scotland mate... If I can sort it I will stand out better than  york... Trying to give Podge a run for his money


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 23, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oh, and hows this for a series of unfortunate events..

I borrowed the wife's Sat Nav to find the golf club. At the end of the round, I got in the car, switched on the Sat Nav, and pressed the "Home" button. It was only when I was in the middle of Cheshire that I realized that I was going the wrong way. Rather stupidly I had assumed that my wife had set the "home" function in the 12 months that she'd had it. She hadn't. The Sat Nav was taking me to Cornwall!!.........:angry:

Click to expand...

Must admit I wondered were you were going when you headed off towards Delamere Forest.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2014)

Birchy what's the score with this on saturday la?

Has there been a draw made yet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy what's the score with this on saturday la?

Has there been a draw made yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's drawn a map for everyone, so they dont have to use their satnavs.:whoo:

Rumours that there is a Skelmersdale in Cornwall, have yet to be confirmed........


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, he's drawn a map for everyone, so they dont have to use their satnavs.:whoo:

Rumours that there is a Skelmersdale in Cornwall, have yet to be confirmed........
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::clap:

I'll pick you up (not literally) about 1145 if you want?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl::clap:

I'll pick you up (not literally) about 1145 if you want?
		
Click to expand...

I was gonna say you drive a van not a fork lift.

Ta lar, but I'm stock-checking on saturday so will be going straight from work.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Birchy, the Â£26.50 refund just sent through, along with my Â£20 summer OOM fee. Not sure if to the correct account, but it's the one I have on file.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, he's drawn a map for everyone, so they dont have to use their satnavs.:whoo:

Rumours that there is a Skelmersdale in Cornwall, have yet to be confirmed........
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			:rofl::clap:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fellas.. Talk about kicking a man whilst he's down..:angry:

Anyway, I've now re-programmed the Sat Nav to find "Appley Bridge" when I select the Home function...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fellas.. Talk about kicking a man whilst he's down..:angry:

Anyway, I've now re-programmed the Sat Nav to find "Appley Bridge" when I select the Home function...

Click to expand...

Ah, I know mate - sometimes it's hard not to take an opportunity though.

You do take it in good fooling though, Lord Percy.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah, I know mate - sometimes it's hard not to take an opportunity though.

You do take it in good fooling though, Lord Percy.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've had a lot of practice recently...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fellas.. Talk about kicking a man whilst he's down..:angry:

Anyway, I've now re-programmed the Sat Nav to find "Appley Bridge" when I select the Home function...

Click to expand...

I was up your neck of the woods last Friday in parbold village , nice little place


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 26, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I was up your neck of the woods last Friday in parbold village , nice little place
		
Click to expand...

You should have belled me and popped in for a cuppa mate. I'm only 5 minutes down the road.. Parbold is the slightly wealthier part of the area though...


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Any of the Liverpool bunch going down offer a waif and stray a lift there and back? Clutch is on its way out and wouldn't trust it. No worries if not, just gives me more motivation to spank your behind (says the 27handicapper) :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Any of the Liverpool bunch going down offer a waif and stray a lift there and back? Clutch is on its way out and wouldn't trust it. No worries if not, just gives me more motivation to spank your behind (says the 27handicapper) :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry fella, going direct from Runcorn straight there. Where about are you in Liverpool? Scouser is north end, and he likes males spanking him........Podge is south end, and Gary too.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 26, 2014)

North end myself (Seaforth) but willing to travel to pick up a lift. No worries mate, see you there :thup: 

Ps if scouser comes through I'll be sure to pack my whip... haha


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't sorted out travel with podge yet.  if scouser doesn't lift you im sure either me or podge will squeeze you in! 


just had to google seaforth   if you want to leave your car at my house or podge's then we can go from there!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			You should have belled me and popped in for a cuppa mate. I'm only 5 minutes down the road.. Parbold is the slightly wealthier part of the area though...

Click to expand...

Funny that it's the same postcode as Skem though WN8......


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry fella, going direct from Runcorn straight there. Where about are you in Liverpool? Scouser is north end, and he likes males spanking him........Podge is south end, and Gay too.
		
Click to expand...


Fixed

:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Funny that it's the same postcode as Skem though WN8......
		
Click to expand...

Mine's WN6 though mate.... Theory blown out of the water finally...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Mine's WN6 though mate.... Theory blown out of the water finally...

Click to expand...

Haha stop dressing Like you live in skem then!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha stop dressing Like you live in skem then!!
		
Click to expand...

I base my look on you mate, but smaller.. Almost child sizes when compared...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I base my look on you mate, but smaller.. Almost child sizes when compared...

Click to expand...

&#128516;&#128516; sizist!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			&#62980;&#62980; sizist!!
		
Click to expand...

Skemist!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			North end myself (Seaforth) but willing to travel to pick up a lift. No worries mate, see you there :thup: 

Ps if scouser comes through I'll be sure to pack my whip... haha
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but I ain't playing... Btw I prefer the cain


On a side note if Liverbirdie is wearing his usual GM meet attire I'd stay clear of the toilets...


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 27, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I haven't sorted out travel with podge yet.  if scouser doesn't lift you im sure either me or podge will squeeze you in! 


just had to google seaforth   if you want to leave your car at my house or podge's then we can go from there!
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good mate, if you message me your mobile number I'll call to fix up times and stuff. 

When you googled seaforth, did it come up as God's green acre...? :whoo:


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 27, 2014)

Just sent you a pm.  You and gary can meet at mine and then we can leave from here


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys
Can you remind me of the start times for Saturday and  also the groups?
Looking forward to meeting you all.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Big-Dog (Mar 27, 2014)

Gents,

I have not been able to attend the 22nd or this week end so apologises for that and it was not because I could not pick a song I do an acceptable Mack the Knife !!

I will keep looking to try and attend as I am really enjoying the Forum and look forward to meeting some of you guys and also playing different tracks.

All the best for this week-end good luck to all .

Hit Em Straight


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just checked the weather from the met-office,

Sunny intervals and a balmy 16Â°! 

Don't forget your sunnies


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2014)

Groupings for Saturday, good luck!!!!

13:16 onwards

Group 1
StuC
Dewsweeper
LouiseA

2nd group
Lig
Qwerty
Podgster
Davemc1

Group3
Liverbirdie
Odvan
garyinderry
IanS


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 28, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Groupings for Saturday, good luck!!!!

13:16 onwards

Group 1
StuC
Dewsweeper
LouiseA

2nd group
Lig
Qwerty
Podgster
Davemc1

Group3
Liverbirdie
Odvan
garyinderry
IanS
		
Click to expand...

Sat here all excited........... Stu C you little beauty


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 28, 2014)

great to see some fresh faces on board this year! :whoo:          looking forward to this now!


----------



## Odvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Me too, all being well it'll stay dry overnight and the blues skies will be out as per the website pics.

Just read back through some of the thread....I wonder if Ian still plans to do his vlog.... *gulps*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

Right all, I've liaised with Birchy to see what the dance is, so grab your pardners:-

Yellow tees 

Louise off reds and +1 I think, due to SSS, but will check.

Full handicap, best nett medal score wins the NW K of K. I don't know the scores from last week, but have asked Birchy to text me them to me whilst were out, so I know for after our game.

Podge, your paying on the day.

No gimmees, mark someone eles's card and grab your own cards from the pro-shop.

There is sarnies and a free cuppa included for before we go out, so I'll see you in the clubhouse around 12.20 for pre-match drinkies. 

For the new guys who dont know anyone - 

Keep your eye out for a very rotund, loud scouser with strawberry blond close cropped hair, that's StuC , but I'll be standing near him.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 28, 2014)

What's on the sarnies please, Pete? If I text you in the morning can you arrange some salmon and brown sauce butties with the crusts cut off for me?

Ta in advance.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			What's on the sarnies please, Pete? If I text you in the morning can you arrange some salmon and brown sauce butties with the crusts cut off for me?

Ta in advance.
		
Click to expand...

You'll get a bacon buttie and a mug of coffee like we did....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			What's on the sarnies please, Pete? If I text you in the morning can you arrange some salmon and brown sauce butties with the crusts cut off for me?

Ta in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Id say brown or white, but your probably only used to Sunblest, being from Bolton.

Just seen its 13.16 Ko, so may be more like 12.30 when I get there. Save me a sarnie.


----------



## Junior (Mar 28, 2014)

Play well all !!


----------



## Ian_S (Mar 28, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Me too, all being well it'll stay dry overnight and the blues skies will be out as per the website pics.

Just read back through some of the thread....I wonder if Ian still plans to do his vlog.... *gulps*
		
Click to expand...

You'll probably get away with it  I need my phone battery for a range finder so video would kill it. Last group though - we can take our time. We're not playing 'on the clock', right?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2014)

just had a look thought the website.   looks lovely in the summer!     hope those greens have been cut! 


the fade holes may be my undoing.   the final hole looks quite good too with the water guarding the green.   some monster holes off the back sticks!


----------



## LIG (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			For the new guys who dont know anyone - 

Keep your eye out for a very rotund, loud scouser with strawberry blond close cropped hair, that's StuC , but I'll be standing near him.

Click to expand...

I'll be the one having a kip in the corner.   Wake me up when the butties arrive!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Id say brown or white, but your probably only used to Sunblest, being from Bolton..
		
Click to expand...

Your kidding mate, What about Warbies, born and baked in Bolton 

Can you Still get Sunblest? I haven't seen it for years,  One of my all time Favorite Breads alongside the Spanish stuff Bimbo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Your kidding mate, What about Warbies, born and baked in Bolton 

Can you Still get Sunblest? I haven't seen it for years,  One of my all time Favorite Breads alongside the Spanish stuff Bimbo. 

Click to expand...


Urgh that Bimbo bread is horrible, eating sawdust!

Every time I hear sunblest I think of the song Dignity &#128521;


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right all, I've liaised with Birchy to see what the dance is, so grab your pardners:-

Yellow tees 

Louise off reds and +1 I think, due to SSS, but will check.

Full handicap, best nett medal score wins the NW K of K. I don't know the scores from last week, but have asked Birchy to text me them to me whilst were out, so I know for after our game.

Podge, your paying on the day.

No gimmees, mark someone eles's card and grab your own cards from the pro-shop.

There is sarnies and a free cuppa included for before we go out, so I'll see you in the clubhouse around 12.20 for pre-match drinkies. 

For the new guys who dont know anyone - 

Keep your eye out for a very rotund, loud scouser with *strawberry blond close cropped hair, that's StuC *, but I'll be standing near him.

Click to expand...

I sport a very fashionable comb over now Ped and I've got a very sore throat  so I won't be as loud as usual &#128521;


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

good job I just checked this thread I was about to set off thinking it was 12.15 start


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Urgh that Bimbo bread is horrible, eating sawdust!

*Correct.*

Every time I hear sunblest I think of the song Dignity &#128521;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LIG (Mar 29, 2014)

louise_a said:



			good job I just checked this thread I was about to set off thinking it was 12.15 start
		
Click to expand...

talk about 'just in time-ism' ........ Having breakfast in the clubhouse!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 29, 2014)

louise_a said:



			good job I just checked this thread I was about to set off thinking it was 12.15 start
		
Click to expand...

Oops, I'm sure you would have used the extra time well Lou. 20 mins on the driving range, 10 minutes putting, 1/2 hour moving the red pegs forward.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I sport a very fashionable comb over now Ped and I've got a very sore throat  so I won't be as loud as usual &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Very dapper, sir. Is it true that your 16 year old apprentice already has a claim in for industrial deafness?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oops, I'm sure you would have used the extra time well Lou. 20 mins on the driving range, 10 minutes putting, 1/2 hour moving the red pegs forward.

Click to expand...

I have just spent it cooking a full English for my mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Very dapper, sir. Is it true that your 16 year old apprentice already has a claim in for industrial deafness?

Click to expand...

Theres no chance of that he's never got his phone away from his ear!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2014)

Look at the weather this set of ***** have got this week! 

Total contrast to last week! :rant:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Look at the weather this set of ***** have got this week! 

Total contrast to last week! :rant:
		
Click to expand...

I'm just taking solace in the fact that I'm not last for a change!!
good luck boys and girl. Hope the course is better than last week.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got back, really enjoyed the afternoon, the weather was great albeit with quite an easterly wind, I  enjoyed the round with Stu_C and Mel (Dewsweeper), thanks chaps. I was mostly pleased with my round although 2 or 3 poor holes cost me and I finished wth the joint 2nd best score. I will let the xxxxxx, sorry winner reveal himself.

As usual thanks for the great organisation by Birchy and yes we did get the better of the weather compared to last weeks players.
I was nice to see everyone again and also some new faces, Ian, Dave and L.I.G. who must have thought the South East competition was too tough and so he drove up here.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I sport a very fashionable comb over now Ped and I've got a very sore throat  so I won't be as loud as usual &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

What happened to the sore throat ha ha ha :blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the game today folks, Great to meet Preet and Dave! And good to play to play with podge again,I usually play well when paired with him, not today though. 


As podge said, Chaddys sore throat seemed to have cleared up after the round. It wouldn't surprise me if he's still in the clubhouse 8 pints deep armwrestling with the locals 

Well done to clear winner, A great round on a tricky course. :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2014)

cheers folks.  had another great day.  I got off to an absolute stinker and hacked it round the first few holes.   got it together after that except for taking a 10 up the last  


I thought the course itself wasn't too bad. it was easier than I made it look at times.  the slopey greens are amazing though. not everyones cup of tea but I though the design of them was fantastic. barely a boring green on the course.  I really fancy a game there when they are baked just for the hell of it.  some of them will be silly but it will be some craic trying it.  

nice to see some new faces out there today.    till the next time folks!


oh and well done big bird !  new pb and representing the North West at hillside!  cant be bad!   :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks for the game today folks, Great to meet Preet and Dave! And good to play to play with podge again,I usually play well when paired with him, not today though. 


As podge said, *Chaddys sore throat seemed to have cleared up after the round. It wouldn't surprise me if he's still in the clubhouse 8 pints deep armwrestling with the locals* 


Well done to clear winner, A great round on a tricky course. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing what 3 pints of golden does to a sore throat :rofl:

I enjoyed my round today just a shame i putted like a tosser, thanks to LouiseA and Dewsweeper for the company too.

It was also good to meet a few new faces aswell.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2014)

Well done Podge :thup: nett 66 shows me your a man on the move pal 

Im hearing nett 74 was 2nd place too, what were the rest of you doing?? :rofl: Lovely weather for it today!!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2014)

3 pints.  we heard you roar at your ball as you were playing the 18th.  we were 3 holes over!   :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well done Podge :thup: nett 66 shows me your a man on the move pal 

Im hearing nett 74 was 2nd place too, what were the rest of you doing?? :rofl: Lovely weather for it today!!
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting Podge, well played sir :thup:

Enjoy Hillside, and of course gloating over the rest of the Lee Park mafia.... :clap:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

66 a great score by the golfing canary, well one Ste!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Well done Podge :thup: nett 66 shows me your a man on the move pal 

Im hearing nett 74 was 2nd place too, what were the rest of you doing?? :rofl: Lovely weather for it today!!
		
Click to expand...

I stupidly lost heart thinking one of you boys had played a stormer last week.  completely gave up on the last which is very unlike me! :rofl:


wouldn't have made a difference with podge shooting a 66 but would have been nice to have made the podium!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I stupidly lost heart thinking one of you boys had played a stormer last week.  completely gave up on the last which is very unlike me! :rofl:


wouldn't have made a difference with podge shooting a 66 but would have been nice to have made the podium!
		
Click to expand...

If its any consolation mate, i had a 10 as well :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

Nicely played Podge.. I might have to rethink this match at Delamere.. That's a great score :thup:

How did you find the greens? I liked the thought behind them, but they were just mud when we played. I launched a PW at 1 green, and when I got to the ball it was 90% submerged.... I think I'd given up by the 9th after losing a ball then 3 putting (again). I lost my rag a bit on the back 9 and tried to kill the ball a few times, then watching Coolio in the bunker calmed me down a bit.. Not a course I would rush back to, but if it gets a bit dryer then it "might" be worth another visit...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Nicely played Podge.. I might have to rethink this match at Delamere.. That's a great score :thup:

How did you find the greens? I liked the thought behind them, but they were just mud when we played. I launched a PW at 1 green, and when I got to the ball it was 90% submerged.... I think I'd given up by the 9th after losing a ball then 3 putting (again). I lost my rag a bit on the back 9 and tried to kill the ball a few times, then watching Coolio in the bunker calmed me down a bit.. Not a course I would rush back to, but if it gets a bit dryer then it "might" be worth another visit...
		
Click to expand...

Its a much better track in the summer Dan, i enjoy playing it just a shame i couldn't putt today!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Its a much better track in the summer Dan, i enjoy playing it just a shame i couldn't putt today!
		
Click to expand...

Hows the game coming along big man? Not seen you for a while.. Fancy a round with me, Scouser and possibly Podge at my course sometime soon? Technically it's in Merseyside, so you'll feel right at home...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hows the game coming along big man? Not seen you for a while.. Fancy a round with me, Scouser and possibly Podge at my course sometime soon? Technically it's in Merseyside, so you'll feel right at home...
		
Click to expand...

It's not too bad at the minute mate just need to sort my putting out, i'm up for a knock at houghwood when you thinking?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 29, 2014)

the greens were a bit up and down, the first 2 ran very well but the 3rd was like a sponge.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 29, 2014)

I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly 

Click to expand...

That's just quality :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			It's not too bad at the minute mate just need to sort my putting out, i'm up for a knock at houghwood when you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

Probably in the middle of April.. Give my elbow some time to heal.. I might also have some new irons by then.. Even lighter than my current set.. At this rate my next irons will be shafted with bamboo canes!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly 

Click to expand...

:rofl: Podge deserved the spot at Hillside for that alone :whoo:

Brilliant :clap:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Probably in the middle of April.. Give my elbow some time to heal.. I might also have some new irons by then.. Even lighter than my current set.. At this rate my next irons will be shafted with bamboo canes!!!!!

Click to expand...

You move onto the ladies shafts now Danny...


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly 

Click to expand...



proper LOL !  why am I only hearing this now!!!!!    :rofl:     classic!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You move onto the ladies shafts now Danny... 

Click to expand...

I will be soon mate... I'll be playing SGI irons attached to 4ft long pieces of string. I'll have to twirl them like a slingshot.. However, I should be able to launch a 9 iron a good 450 yards with that set up...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2014)

This kids should know better than to go on the rob when the running man is knocking around


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			This kids should know better than to go on the rob when the running man is knocking around 

Click to expand...

To be fair, if Podge told me to do something I'd be doing it as quickly as possible.. Yellow pants or not..


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 29, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I Think Frodsham reminded me of Moor Allerton a bit,but nowhere near as good.  I might of felt more for the course if I wasn't Chomping for England for most of the round.

The highlight was Podge Shaming one of the local kids into walking back down the hole to where he'd just nicked Daves ball from    I though He was going to grab him by the sideys and march him down the Fairway at one point, the kid was crapping himself after being confronted by a raging bloke in Yellow trousers and crumbled instantly 

Click to expand...

Tweet tweet tweet went the canary. I was very proud of my soft approach with the locals!

Danny - give us a heads up a couple of weeks in advance for meeting up - always a pleasure.  Thought the course wasn't to bad and would like to play it in the summer although the greens appeared to be a lot better than for you last week - or is it just your putting ha ha ha?????? I think you need to play it again to put your demons to bed on the course and I reckon you'll change your thoughts on it.

Dave - I found today you are indeed human with a golf club in your hand and succumb to normality like the rest of us.

Preet, Dave and Dave - thanks for the company today for an enjoyable round and all in all great afternoon.

Highlight for me was the 15th green. After getting out of jail, hitting the tree to fall 20 yards short of the green, thinning my approach to with 12 inches of the hole I was treated to a putting extravaganza.  
First up Preet: I haven't a clue what I am gonna do here - so he hits it booooooom IN THE HOLE
Next up Dave Mc: I'm bricking it, down hill, round the bend, somewhere around there - so he taps it booooooooom IN THE HOLE
Up steps the legend: "No pressure lads" he says from about 10 yards away - like an arrow from Robin Hood booooooooom IN THE HOLE
To finish it off up steps the canary shaking like he has just seen the cat and only just, but in it went.

Finally word on the street has it there was tongues involved on the 18th, it is a quiet word though as allegedly he still has a sore throat, or has it been soothed with some tongue lovin??????


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2014)

We need a blow by blow account of Podge chasing this kid. Come on somebody tell the story 

Good to see the north west producing another up and coming challenger a well, be interested to see how low super Podge can go this season :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gotta love podge for saving my ball, to be fair to the kids though, I'd of ******* myself if a bald/shaved (you decide, just to air on the side of caution)  screaming big bird with eyes bulging out their sockets came sprinting over. 

However on another note, Who's to say they did throw it on the green, and it just wasn't just another majestic shot form moi.... ?


----------



## Junior (Mar 30, 2014)

Great shooting podge!! I had a sneaky feeling you would do well given how great your putting was at Silloth!!

Get the leaderboard up coolio & as always top draw organising & many thanks mate !!


----------



## Ian_S (Mar 30, 2014)

Great day out. The less said about some of my golf, the better. But I had a good laugh, great to put some faces to names.

I can imagine the greens would be a killer in the middle of summer. It was a shame they were a bit inconsistent but you can't help the weather. Some of the downhill putts were seriously slippery. A good thinkers course and when the greens are running fast some holes you'd be better being off the green and under the hole rather than anywhere on the green above it.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just going to echo what everyone else has said.

A great day out on a really nice course with some great lads/lady only spoilt my me hacking the place to bits! Just hope you'll have me back in the future to do it all again.
Big thanks to Steve for the lift :thup:
Cheers to all who made me feel so welcome.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 30, 2014)

Morning guys and Louise,
This old guy has just climbed out of bed "cream crackered".
Really enjoyed yesterday with Louise and Steve,cracking company.
Good front nine then on the back a combination of turning into the wind,some longer holes and just a hint of fatigue and the wheels well and truly coming off,tragedy.
Big thanks to Birchy for organising the day,but you could have warned me about Podgster's dress sense !!!
Great score by the winner and place guys.
Louise really had a good day with the driver , apart from one hole and Steves 2nd to the 18th was worth the entrance fee alone.I did not actually see the shot,I was emerging from the right hand rough but certainly heard the roar.
Off to town now to change my "Ray Bans",they failed to save my eyes from the 12 stone canary's outfit!
Great day,
Dewsweeper


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			Morning guys and Louise,
This old guy has just climbed out of bed "cream crackered".
Really enjoyed yesterday with Louise and Steve,cracking company.
Good front nine then on the back a combination of turning into the wind,some longer holes and just a hint of fatigue and the wheels well and truly coming off,tragedy.
Big thanks to Birchy for organising the day,but you could have warned me about Podgster's dress sense !!!
Great score by the winner and place guys.
Louise really had a good day with the driver , apart from one hole and Steves 2nd to the 18th was worth the entrance fee alone.I did not actually see the shot,I was emerging from the right hand rough but certainly heard the roar.
Off to town now to change my "Ray Bans",they failed to save my eyes from the 12 stone canary's outfit!
Great day,
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Morning Mal, i enjoyed the company yesterday and at times you gave this young whippersnapper a putting lesson!

Hope to see you at another meet soon, keep well chap.

Stu/Steve or any other name you want to call me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We need a blow by blow account of Podge chasing this kid. Come on somebody tell the story 

Good to see the north west producing another up and coming challenger a well, be interested to see how low super Podge can go this season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Surely to go lower you need to put some qualifier cards in.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2014)

Me and Gary said we should have a meet there when the greens are quick and good, and have a special comp.

No handicaps, everyone off scratch, all shots to the greens dont count. The winner is the player with the last amount of putts - could be a laugh when the're 11 on the stimp meter.

Anyone game for a bit of fun?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and Gary said we should have a meet there when the greens are quick and good, and have a special comp.

No handicaps, everyone off scratch, all shots to the greens dont count. The winner is the player with the last amount of putts - could be a laugh when the're 11 on the stimp meter.

Anyone game for a bit of fun?
		
Click to expand...

A 18 hole Putting comp?? No thanks:angry:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and Gary said we should have a meet there when the greens are quick and good, and have a special comp.

No handicaps, everyone off scratch, all shots to the greens dont count. The winner is the player with the last amount of putts - could be a laugh when the're 11 on the stimp meter.

Anyone game for a bit of fun?
		
Click to expand...

Goat track, i wont be going back :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Goat track, i wont be going back :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Com'ed, you wont be able to NR it again. ne:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and Gary said we should have a meet there when the greens are quick and good, and have a special comp.

No handicaps, everyone off scratch, all shots to the greens dont count. The winner is the player with the last amount of putts - could be a laugh when the're 11 on the stimp meter.

Anyone game for a bit of fun?
		
Click to expand...

id rather cut off my nudger with a rusty knife, stick it between 2 bits of bread, and shout dinner Fido than go back to that chuff nugget of a golf course. Bland, uninteresting, pointless holes and boggy greens. I've played better muni's.


----------



## Junior (Apr 2, 2014)

Can you put a leaderboard up mate - be nice to see where we were all placed


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

Junior said:



			Can you put a leaderboard up mate - be nice to see where we were all placed  

Click to expand...

The only scores I know are :-

Podge 66















































Birchy NR

Everybody else is in between


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			The only scores I know are :-

Podge 66















































Birchy NR

Everybody else is in between 

Click to expand...

I'm just above you Coolio...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

Junior said:



			Can you put a leaderboard up mate - be nice to see where we were all placed  

Click to expand...

 I've got the cards for the second day, Ill try to post up in the next day or so, Birchy send me your cricket scores......


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've got the cards for the second day, Ill try to post up in the next day or so, Birchy send me your cricket scores......
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, for the love of God don't send him our scores...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've got the cards for the second day, Ill try to post up in the next day or so, Birchy send me your cricket scores......
		
Click to expand...

I can only remember that I NR and the best was Vikingman with 75. Ive no idea where the cards are, I probably binned them so I don't remember anything


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I can only remember that I NR and the best was Vikingman with 75. Ive no idea where the cards are, I probably binned them so I don't remember anything 

Click to expand...

Andy shot a 76.. I wasn't far behind....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Birchy, for the love of God don't send him our scores...

Click to expand...

 I believe your pen run out of ink, Dan. True?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe your pen run out of ink, Dan. True?

Click to expand...

Unfortunately. it was going dark by the time we finished, and my calculator was solar powered.. There was no way I could add it up without one, so I just put myself down for a 77.....

At least I didn't throw a wobbler in a bunker and NR though.. Now that would have been embarrassing...:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Unfortunately. it was going dark by the time we finished, and my calculator was solar powered.. There was no way I could add it up without one, so I just put myself down for a 77.....

At least I didn't throw a wobbler in a bunker and NR though.. Now that would have been embarrassing...:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Oi pieman. I threw a wobbler in a bunker and played on after you gave me some crap about the right thing to do 

It was later on when I threw the towel in, I didn't even swear that time I was so bashed up :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Oi pieman. I threw a wobbler in a bunker and played on after you gave me some crap about the right thing to do 

It was later on when I threw the towel in, I didn't even swear that time I was so bashed up :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thats right, it was the par 3 17th wasn't it.. You had a little chip over a bunker, but after the previous bunker you couldn't face it and picked up (actually, you didn't pick up, you just left the ball where it landed and walked off and left it..)

TBH, we both could have done that a good few holes earlier mate...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Thats right, it was the par 3 17th wasn't it.. You had a little chip over a bunker, but after the previous bunker you couldn't face it and picked up (actually, you didn't pick up, you just left the ball where it landed and walked off and left it..)

TBH, we both could have done that a good few holes earlier mate...
		
Click to expand...

I was a broken man, I wasn't even sure what course we were at by that point 

It was like out of a film where you see someone escape from an institution and they are just caught wandering around with a blank look on their face :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Apr 2, 2014)

Ahhhhhh sweary Birchy....i remember the bunker and helecoptered wedge well.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2014)

Junior said:



			Ahhhhhh sweary Birchy....i remember the bunker and helecoptered wedge well. 

Click to expand...

Wow that wasn't a helicopter! That was just an underarm shufty throw 

I considered the full on helicopter but was just too worn down :rofl:


----------



## Vikingman (Apr 2, 2014)

22nd March 2014

Such memories!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

I managed to look at all the cards I had the other day, proves interesting reading......

 Some yellow shark      90        -           24        =          66

Liverbirdie                   80        -           6          =          74

Smoking lou                90        -           16        =          74

Some other chompers.........

Qwerty                         94        -           9          =          75

Vikingman                                                       =          75

Junior                                                              =          76

Garyfromswearyville   85        -           8          =          77

Stu C                           93        -           16        =          77

Lig                               91        -           13        =          78

Mal Jackson                98        -           17        =          81

DaveMc1                     109      -           27        =          82

IanS                             99        -           17        =          82

Odvan                         99        -           15        =          84

The air was Blue(wolf)91        -           6???    =          85

Birchyfool                    N/R     (No Rightminded fool would play that bunker freaking shot, it was freaking stupid, you stupid ass), but in old English.


----------



## davemc1 (May 12, 2014)

My score wasn't nice then, and it hasn't gotten any better in time.... 

You could of afforded me the same maths as qwerty.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			My score wasn't nice then, and it hasn't gotten any better in time.... 

You could of afforded me the same maths as qwerty. 

Click to expand...

 Sorry, he dropped me a tenner to do that....


----------

